# Stories heard at the Pro Shop



## Grey Duck (Sep 21, 2013)

Today I went to the local pro shop. I was browsing around what they had in stock and looking for deals. Some dude walked in with a PSE bow fishing bow that was completely blown up and said "I ordered it straight from PSE and this is how it came in the box." 

What are some things you guys see/hear at your local pro shop?


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Well being I staff at one I could go on for days. Lol


----------



## mdrdlee (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a story that happened 34 years ago at the PSE Factory ProShop in Tucson, AZ.
My oldest son was about 4 years old and we, my wife, son and I, were at the pro shop. They had the normal glass counters with archery accessories on display. There was a midget (small person if you are offended) looking at what was in the counter displays. This guy had on a black leather jacket with some chains on it. He had a beard and looked like he didn't take crap from anyone and looked like he was pretty tough. My young son was standing a few feet away and being about the same size, dressed in his cute little orange basketball shorts and matching jersey and cute little tennis shoes, was staring at this man. Finally the little person looked at him, eye to eye, and my innocent little boy said, "You're not so big!" The little person looked at him and I think that he realized that this was a little kid that had never seen anyone like that before, trying to figure things out using his very small set of experiences. The little person just turned back to looking at the displays.

I was watching this closely and, while I did not know what my son was going to say, I had to laugh inside. It was pretty funny from my perspective and I hope that the other guy just laughed it off.


----------



## Grey Duck (Sep 21, 2013)

Viper69 said:


> Well being I staff at one I could go on for days. Lol


Feel free to share the best ones you've heard. The tech he was talking to almost started laughing


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I've got quite a few stories since I work at one. My favorite one was the guy practicing drawing and shooting his bow without an arrow on the string. The other one was a guy who was left handed let his buddy who was right handed try to shoot his bow like it was right handed derailed the bow and bent the cam


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Or the guy who thought his bow was shooting "lights out"


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

This topic comes up every now and then, pretty funny stuff sometimes. A little light reading:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1260146&highlight=funny+stories+shop

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2088612&highlight=funny+stories+shop


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

To my knowledge, nobody has ever dry-fired their bow when they come in carrying the pieces. My favorite is when they say they were just holding it and it blew up!


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

I have literally dozens...but my favorite was when this interesting fellow(probably in his 40s) told me (this story took probably 30 minutes, but giving you the Cliff's Notes version), that he built his own longbow out of a treebranch and used broomsticks for arrows. He could shoot a beer can at 80-100 yards and once put one of his broomstick arrows completely through the driver's side and passenger side doors of a car. But he doesn't hunt anymore because it's too easy.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Ears said:


> I have literally dozens...but my favorite was when this interesting fellow(probably in his 40s) told me (this story took probably 30 minutes, but giving you the Cliff's Notes version), that he built his own longbow out of a treebranch and used broomsticks for arrows. He could shoot a beer can at 80-100 yards and once put one of his broomstick arrows completely through the driver's side and passenger side doors of a car. But he doesn't hunt anymore because it's too easy.


All i can say is "WOW"!!!

A shop I went to once told a story that custom order strings from Vapor Trail would arrive in 2-3 days. . . . got a really good laugh out of that one. Oh wait, that story was actually true. Lol


----------



## spillway (Mar 30, 2015)

The great stories always begin with "my buddy did this"....


----------



## MDC (Aug 21, 2014)

I too, work at one. There's always the "I didn't dry fire it, I swear!" Too many of those to mention. 

One in particular was when a guy brought his 12 year old son in, claiming the above. He was adamant about his son not dry firing it and wanted it replaced as it "just blew up" sitting in the case. The cams were completely mangled, obvious dry fire. I called my manager over, who is a classic, "don't take any BS" kind of guy. He took the guy aside and said, "look, there is no way that kind of damage could happen just sitting in the case. This thing was dry fired." The guy starts looking like he's gonna cry and says, "Geez, Jimmy has never lied to me before..." He calls his son into our tech room and says, "son, is there something you're not telling me?" Kid starts bawling, and says through his sobs "I was so excited to shoot it and I know you told me I couldn't unless you were with me, and so I just pulled it back once and the string slipped out of my hand!" 

Dad says, "well..., I guess you've got some jobs to do so you can earn enough money to buy a new one." Turns to us, thanks us, and starts to walk out of the room. My boss says quietly to the man so the kid can't hear, "we can get you some new cams, strings and cables if you want. It'd be cheaper than a whole new bow." Guy says, "thanks, but I'd rather he learn his lesson the hard way," then they left, his arm around the boy. Thought I was flashing back to a scene from The Andy Griffith Show. Just don't see that kind of thing any more these days!


----------



## redwagon (Nov 29, 2014)

I was selling a bow one time to a guy that was supposed to be knowledgeable about bows. I handed him about a $900 bow that was set to 80# he grabs it struggles to get it pulled back then just let go of the string. This guy just dry fires this bow like he does it every day. Needless to say he bought the bow then immediately sold the riser back to me. I take it to my local pro shop to have them order me new cams, limbs, strings, the works, and I'm telling the tech what went down. The whole time he's just looking at me like "you ain't gotta lie to kick it" I still don't think that guy believes me.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

The Pro shops in my area are hack jobs. They tune and set up bows donkey backwards. Ive personaly had a Hoyt dealer jack up limbs and bust limb pockets on a new bow.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

I did see, or actually heard a bow blow up in the case a while back. But we did know the reason, we checked the weight with a pull down scale and we must have derailed it. The cable we thought was sitting on the string stop or something and then popped off. Either way it was a depressing sound!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

There was a pro shop who put a limb on backwards. The Mathews sticker was
On the back.

And I heard, but not sure if the guy was serious....." I like my arrows to fishtail
a little. It'll cut more going through."


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Was on the line at spot practice night and the joker next to me says," I switch out my arrows every couple of rounds so the carbon doesn't heat up and change the spine".


----------



## Bo Weevil (Jun 16, 2014)

Popping a top on a beer, this thread is gonna get good!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

D.Short said:


> Was on the line at spot practice night and the joker next to me says," I switch out my arrows every couple of rounds so the carbon doesn't heat up and change the spine".


OMG!! Lol


----------



## mcnabb100 (Apr 4, 2015)

I was at dick's today checking out my next potential bow. I noticed a PSE razorback, the only recurve they had on the rack. It was strung backwards, meaning bowstring in front of the riser. I just shook my head and walked away. Wish I had gotten a picture. Honestly I should probably go back and tell them, if somebody draws that thing it could be bad.


----------



## sapphire1 (Apr 15, 2015)

D.Short said:


> Was on the line at spot practice night and the joker next to me says," I switch out my arrows every couple of rounds so the carbon doesn't heat up and change the spine".


Wow This is my favorite


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I was in my local archery shop and there was a guy in there complaining that at 100 yards his arrows were flying very erratic , so the tech said lets take a look at your setup , he pulls his bow out and the scope was set at 100 yards he nocked a arrow and the arrows were actually hitting the bottom of the scope when he shot ! Scary !


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

500 fps said:


> There was a pro shop who put a limb on backwards. The Mathews sticker was
> On the back.
> 
> And I heard, but not sure if the guy was serious....." I like my arrows to fishtail
> a little. It'll cut more going through."


Oh my god. I literally laugh crying


----------



## Ziad (May 23, 2013)

D.Short said:


> Was on the line at spot practice night and the joker next to me says," I switch out my arrows every couple of rounds so the carbon doesn't heat up and change the spine".


This too is just to much laugh


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

D.Short said:


> Was on the line at spot practice night and the joker next to me says," I switch out my arrows every couple of rounds so the carbon doesn't heat up and change the spine".


Even better...a prominent local shop owner personally told me he doesn't shoot his arrows two ends in a row because the heat from the target changes the spine. This is a shop owner telling me this!?!?! It's no wonder he thinks he gods gift to the sport.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Father and 10 year old son both got bows for Christmas and come in to get them set up.
Son has to use bathroom so I start on the father's bow first. As I'm working on it the son comes out of the bathroom and picks up his bow, draws back and dry-fires it!!
I tell him that he shouldn't do that and then his father sort of sternly repeats my warning to him.
Son says to his Dad, why not? you were doing it last night!!!!
Busted!!!
Second one is about a customer that had just bought a new, still in the box, tree stand from me. He leaves and about 3 hours later returns to the shop and starts cussing me the minute he comes in the door.
He can't believe I'd sell a tree stand with out checking it out first.
He drove an hour only to get to his tree and find that the seat was put on backwards.
As he's cussing I reach over and fold the seat out the opposite way and now it's fine.
He looks around and everyone in the shop is laughing at him. He even started laughing and said how he felt like a real ass.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Dropped a bow off on a Monday because my peep wasn't opening. It had a fairly new string on it that I paid them 120.00 for installed. I guess it had settled a little and needed to be twisted up. Told the tech that I would be by on Friday to pic it up.
When I get there he is real anxious for me to check out his brand new Mr8. While I was looking at it he proceeds to the back to shoot my bow and run through the chrono. As soon as he shoots it I know something is wrong just by the sound. He shoots it again and still it sounds horrible. I hear him say that my string is cut. I said excuse me and he repeats that my string is cut. By that time he has my bow in the ez press which he didn't even bother to adjust the fingers for the limb dampeners. He had the riser and limbs all twisted up. That's when I noticed the chunk missing from the new 29 inch cam that I had bought a few months earlier. I almost lost it. This fool was trying to act like that's the first he knew of it. He was the only tech that worked there.

Long story short. He said Mathews was going to warranty the cam and Nathan Brooks was sending me a new string and cable and that it would be ready in about 2 weeks.
45 days later I get the call that it was all set to go. Would you believe it still had the same string and cable on the bow? He was trying to convince me that they were brand new when I noticed the loop ends were all fuzzed up and it still had the d loop that I tied on it.

Thanks Coy at Bows-R-Us in Lucedale Ms. You moron. No wonder you went out of business.


----------



## WEnglert (May 5, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought a dozen arrows from a local shop and they had a kid working there fletch them. When I picked them up there were some arrows with all 3 vanes on 1 the same half of the arrow, some were a half inch or more forward or behind the others, helical was all different angles. I just handed them back and said try again. Another time I bought arrows from the same shop in the winter time and they had the heat shut off to save money. It was about 40 degrees in there. They fletched them up and I left. I got to shooting them the next day and almost every shot vanes were flying off mid flight. It was so cold in the shop the glue didn't bond. I went back and told them about it and they acted like that wasn't possible. I got the arrows out and started pulling the vanes off with my fingers and throwing them on the desk. They got refletched. Same guys also told me not to shoot fixed blade broadheads because you'll have to sight in for them and field points will be off. I told them I'd just broadhead tune the bow and they said they'd never heard of it. I also punched myself in the face twice when d-loops they tied pulled through. It's stuff like that that got me started working on my own equipment. I'm much happier with the quality and performance of my equipment now.

As far as things I've heard guys say in shops, one of my favorites is the guy who's bow is so fast and shoots so flat he only has 1 fixed pin and aims dead on from 0-50 yards and always hits dead center. Then there's the guys who claim consistent feats of accuracy that would place them at the top of the podium in every archery competition in the world yet nobody has heard of them. I can only imagine the things guys who work in shops every day hear.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Bowhuntertim said:


> Then there's the guys who claim consistent feats of accuracy that would place them at the top of the podium in every archery competition in the world yet nobody has heard of them.


Shhhhh. Those guys post here.


----------



## Lost Man (Jan 25, 2011)

Saw a dude walk in with a bow that he used a dremel on to carve his name across the limb. When the owner told him he ruined the bow the guy said he thought the limbs were steel.


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Lost Man said:


> Saw a dude walk in with a bow that he used a dremel on to carve his name across the limb. When the owner told him he ruined the bow the guy said he thought the limbs were steel.


You gotta wonder how some people ever survived to adulthood.


----------



## Makaveli (May 18, 2011)

I too work at a shop, and I could go on for days about the stuff I hear. 

One of my favorites is a guy who brought in a bow for new strings and cables, because they were "flaking". I said I had never personally saw that ever and asked him to take it out of his case. When I looked at it, I couldn't believe what I saw. Every inch of the string was covered in super glue, I could hardly get the end loops off the cams. I told the guy not to do that, and he said "why? It stops them from fraying and fuzzing up". 

None the less I told him of a better solution, called string wax.


----------



## SwampStalker (Feb 11, 2015)

Makaveli said:


> I too work at a shop, and I could go on for days about the stuff I hear.
> 
> One of my favorites is a guy who brought in a bow for new strings and cables, because they were "flaking". I said I had never personally saw that ever and asked him to take it out of his case. When I looked at it, I couldn't believe what I saw. Every inch of the string was covered in super glue, I could hardly get the end loops off the cams. I told the guy not to do that, and he said "why? It stops them from fraying and fuzzing up".
> 
> None the less I told him of a better solution, called string wax.


My favorite so far!


----------



## Grey Duck (Sep 21, 2013)

These are hilarious. What do you do when someone tells you something like this in a shop? How do you not laugh in their face?


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Ears said:


> I have literally dozens...but my favorite was when this interesting fellow(probably in his 40s) told me (this story took probably 30 minutes, but giving you the Cliff's Notes version), that he built his own longbow out of a treebranch and used broomsticks for arrows. He could shoot a beer can at 80-100 yards and once put one of his broomstick arrows completely through the driver's side and passenger side doors of a car. But he doesn't hunt anymore because it's too easy.


I would rate this brag "moderate" relative to some of the archery feats I read everyday here on AT! lol


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

MDC said:


> I too, work at one. There's always the "I didn't dry fire it, I swear!" Too many of those to mention.
> 
> One in particular was when a guy brought his 12 year old son in, claiming the above. He was adamant about his son not dry firing it and wanted it replaced as it "just blew up" sitting in the case. The cams were completely mangled, obvious dry fire. I called my manager over, who is a classic, "don't take any BS" kind of guy. He took the guy aside and said, "look, there is no way that kind of damage could happen just sitting in the case. This thing was dry fired." The guy starts looking like he's gonna cry and says, "Geez, Jimmy has never lied to me before..." He calls his son into our tech room and says, "son, is there something you're not telling me?" Kid starts bawling, and says through his sobs "I was so excited to shoot it and I know you told me I couldn't unless you were with me, and so I just pulled it back once and the string slipped out of my hand!"
> 
> Dad says, "well..., I guess you've got some jobs to do so you can earn enough money to buy a new one." Turns to us, thanks us, and starts to walk out of the room. My boss says quietly to the man so the kid can't hear, "we can get you some new cams, strings and cables if you want. It'd be cheaper than a whole new bow." Guy says, "thanks, but I'd rather he learn his lesson the hard way," then they left, his arm around the boy. Thought I was flashing back to a scene from The Andy Griffith Show. Just don't see that kind of thing any more these days!


This story gives me faith that there are still some great parents out there!


----------



## gardn184 (Feb 5, 2009)

My personal favorite was told to me by our Mathews rep, he said a few years back a customer called in because his bow was rusty...like the entire bow had rust on it. They had him send it in and true to his word basically the whole thing was covered in rust. When they asked him about how he stored it, he responded that the first thing he did was to spray water all over the bow before putting it in the case so he wouldn't "dry fire" it the next time he used it...needless to say he felt rather silly when they explained what dry firing was.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

I also worked at a pro-shop for about 5 years during my college days. There are so many I've heard; it's hard to remember. 

The best one that stands out. A younger gentleman came in. He was telling us about how Rage broadheads were his choice of head. He went on to say he'd never had any issues with him. Normal so far, right? Well, then he proceeds to tell us that he shot a does head off, and it was just hanging by a piece of skin. He was dead serious, and I couldn't help but smile because I was about to burst out in laughter. 

Had a guy come in with a cracked limb on an older browning single cam. He had called before bringing it in to make sure we could get parts. I told him i was unsure, because this was about the time PSE quit producing browning bows. Well, he had a cracked limb alright. He was not aware Limbsavers made a solid limb stick-on version of their product. 

HE DRILLED HOLES THROUGH HIS LIMBS TO MAKE THE 2 PIECE SPLIT LIMB VERSIONS WORK. HE DRILLED THROUGH HIS LIMBS! A crack had starting from the hole HE DRILLED THROUGH HIS LIMB. 

I told him politely what he had done should never be done, and let him know he'd contact PSE about new limbs to see what they say. He looked blankly at me, cased his bow up, and left. Never heard from him again.


----------



## deerslayerro (May 17, 2006)

Old boy says you know a bird dog has to see the bird fall because he cant smell them died.


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Had a guy and his buddy show up in the shop one day carrying a bow case. Guy comes up to the counter and says they think they need a new string for the bow. I ask how come and ask them to show me the bow. They get it out of the case and hand it to me and the string had about half the strands broken on each side of the peep. I ask "how did this happen" and the buddy replies, we were trying to drill out the peep to make it bigger with the peep still in the string. Yup I say, you'll need a new string, and we sell peeps of all sizes too................


----------



## LMacD (Mar 16, 2015)

skynight said:


> Shhhhh. Those guys post here.


Two thumbs way up


----------



## walks (Mar 14, 2011)

AR&BOW said:


> All i can say is "WOW"!!!
> 
> A shop I went to once told a story that custom order strings from Vapor Trail would arrive in 2-3 days. . . . got a really good laugh out of that one. Oh wait, that story was actually true. Lol


I've ordered 4 sets from Vapor Trail and I have had each one in exactly 3 days.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Classics !! 

Had a shop rat that was telling customers one time that these new arrows were so good that they actually picked up speed at about 30yds and his groups seem tighter.


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2012)

There are many, but I had a customer absolutely livid because I fletched half of his dozen arrows upside down. 
I was very busy and told him that I would look at them and make it right as soon as I finished with my current customer. 
He caused such a scene and demanded that I drop everything and fletch a new dozen immediately. 
I looked at the arrows and couldn't, for the life of me see anything unusual. 
Ended up, he would grab an arrow out of his quiver and nock it. If the odd color blazer happened to be facing down, he thought that that particular arrow was fletched upside down. 
With a shop full of people, I grabbed his arrow and turned 180*, nocked it odd color up.


----------



## Themiddleman (Nov 24, 2007)

Ears said:


> I have literally dozens...but my favorite was when this interesting fellow(probably in his 40s) told me (this story took probably 30 minutes, but giving you the Cliff's Notes version), that he built his own longbow out of a treebranch and used broomsticks for arrows. He could shoot a beer can at 80-100 yards and once put one of his broomstick arrows completely through the driver's side and passenger side doors of a car. But he doesn't hunt anymore because it's too easy.


Ears I know that guy his name is Paul Bunyan and every word of that story is true.:wink:


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Priceless!!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

bowhuntermitch said:


> I also worked at a pro-shop for about 5 years during my college days. There are so many I've heard; it's hard to remember.
> 
> The best one that stands out. A younger gentleman came in. He was telling us about how Rage broadheads were his choice of head. He went on to say he'd never had any issues with him. Normal so far, right? Well, then he proceeds to tell us that he shot a does head off, and it was just hanging by a piece of skin. He was dead serious, and I couldn't help but smile because I was about to burst out in laughter.
> 
> ...


Actually LOL'ed you can't make this stuff up! HAHAHA


----------



## htarchery (Oct 9, 2014)

Guy came in who just started shooting 3 weeks prior, we sold him a PSE Stinger with a standard 5 pin hunting side. He claimed he was consistently shooting 2" groups at 70 yards. I told him if that were true he needs to drop everything and go win a world championship. Watched him shoot at our 20 yard range and he was shooting 6" groups lol


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a 100% true story from West Houston Archery. 

A guy walked in and was asking the tech about broadheads grouping with field tips. He said his bow was hitting dead center with field tips and the broadheads were off. Asked the tech if he would help him paper tune it. 

Tech's first response, "what broadheads are you using?"
customer, "muzzy's"
Tech, "well, there's your problem. muzzys don't group. get your self some rage. they'll fly right with the field points."
customer, "well, i read online that if my bh's and ft's weren't grouping there was likely a problem with the tuning."
tech, "what did you read that on texasbowhunter or archerytalk? those guys don't know anything. i can have 10 guys shoot your bow through paper and it will all say something different. just get some rage and you won't have any problems."
customer just said ok and walked out. 

granted this is a shop that "eye balls" timing on cams when their doing a poundage check. no draw board. i brought in my Obsession last year to get the mods changed for drawlenght. he didn't know anything about Obsession which is fine. the problem is he talked crap about it and told me i should just get a Mathews or Hoyt. much better bows. again, he didn't know anything about the company or the bow.

funny thing is i see they are now an Obsession dealer. 

i only go there to shoot the range because it is close. they no longer get any other business from me.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

Hidden Danger said:


> Dropped a bow off on a Monday because my peep wasn't opening. It had a fairly new string on it that I paid them 120.00 for installed. I guess it had settled a little and needed to be twisted up. Told the tech that I would be by on Friday to pic it up.
> When I get there he is real anxious for me to check out his brand new Mr8. While I was looking at it he proceeds to the back to shoot my bow and run through the chrono. As soon as he shoots it I know something is wrong just by the sound. He shoots it again and still it sounds horrible. I hear him say that my string is cut. I said excuse me and he repeats that my string is cut. By that time he has my bow in the ez press which he didn't even bother to adjust the fingers for the limb dampeners. He had the riser and limbs all twisted up. That's when I noticed the chunk missing from the new 29 inch cam that I had bought a few months earlier. I almost lost it. This fool was trying to act like that's the first he knew of it. He was the only tech that worked there.
> 
> Long story short. He said Mathews was going to warranty the cam and Nathan Brooks was sending me a new string and cable and that it would be ready in about 2 weeks.
> ...


you should be more upset with the guy that sold you new 29 inch cams . you only need mods unless something else happened to the bow


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

this wasnt in a shop, but i bought my girlfriend a bow cuz she wanted to start hunting with me. i explained how everything worked to her and she seemed like she understood, so after measuring her draw length and setting it all up, it was time to shoot...at 10 yards she was hitting pretty consistently but not great, so i figured she just needed a little more practice and she would get the hang of it. so, we moved back to 20 yards. first shot, perfect. second shot, missed by 3 feet. i had her shoot 2 more sets of 2 arrows and watched what she was doing. everything seemed right but she was extremely inconsistent. so finally i took her bow and shot it even though it was set a solid 5 inches short for me and it shot good groups at 20. at this point i started asking questions. first one: youre using the top pin when looking through the peep sight right? her answer: whats a peep sight? after i showed her she said ohhhhh youre supposed to look through that thing?? now she can outshoot me most of the time.


----------



## sapphire1 (Apr 15, 2015)

alex.vogel99 said:


> this wasnt in a shop, but i bought my girlfriend a bow cuz she wanted to start hunting with me. i explained how everything worked to her and she seemed like she understood, so after measuring her draw length and setting it all up, it was time to shoot...at 10 yards she was hitting pretty consistently but not great, so i figured she just needed a little more practice and she would get the hang of it. so, we moved back to 20 yards. first shot, perfect. second shot, missed by 3 feet. i had her shoot 2 more sets of 2 arrows and watched what she was doing. everything seemed right but she was extremely inconsistent. so finally i took her bow and shot it even though it was set a solid 5 inches short for me and it shot good groups at 20. at this point i started asking questions. first one: youre using the top pin when looking through the peep sight right? her answer: whats a peep sight? after i showed her she said ohhhhh youre supposed to look through that thing?? now she can outshoot me most of the time.


Haha


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

I just got done shooting my arrows and now i need to reload them , got them all filled with black powder and push in a 209 primer, now how do i get the nock back on ????? wanna play robin hood with me ......


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

upnorth said:


> you should be more upset with the guy that sold you new 29 inch cams . you only need mods unless something else happened to the bow


It was a 2005 Mathews Outback. It has draw length specific cams.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I met a guy at shop one time that told me he could consistently hit a tennis ball at 90 yards because he was a target Archer. He also stated that his bowtech bow was so fast that his rest wasn't quick enough to get out of the way. 
You guessed it , he had a whisker biscuit on his bow.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

my favorite is I am just a bowhunter and these target archers might shoot bulleyes well but shooting deer is a lot different and harder to do, I hear that all the time at the pro shops when they watch us shooting league.


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

I went to the Bear Pro shop in Gainesville FL to shoot their latest top bow. Told the kids running it that I had a 30 inch draw. So, they set the bow to 30.5 inches. The kid went with me to the shooting lane and picked an arrow out of a large box of mixed arrows. I nocked the arrow and drew the bow. I told the kid that I needed a little help, as the arrow was to short and the point of the arrow was sitting on my hand. The kid apologized and handed me another arrow. I drew the bow slowly and saw that the second arrow was also to short. I was able to let down before it came off the rest. This is the factory!


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Pete53 said:


> my favorite is I am just a bowhunter and these target archers might shoot bulleyes well but shooting deer is a lot different and harder to do, I hear that all the time at the pro shops when they watch us shooting league.


I've heard this one before. Guy's shooting about an 8 inch group at 20 yards and says "I've never been very good shooting targets but I always hit deer exactly where I'm aiming. I focus better when I'm shooting at animals". Yeah right....


----------



## cp5 (Nov 22, 2008)

Viper69 said:


> Well being I staff at one I could go on for days. Lol


And days and days


----------



## cds913 (Aug 27, 2012)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I've heard this one before. Guy's shooting about an 8 inch group at 20 yards and says "I've never been very good shooting targets but I always hit deer exactly where I'm aiming. I focus better when I'm shooting at animals". Yeah right....


 I've seen that at public ranges a week or so into deer season...8" group but a couple flyers as well..."Yup! She's still sighted in from last year",I've heard as the guy is putting the bow back in it's case...."Good enough to kill deer" when most of the arrows hit a paper plate target.

Shoots one round and he's ready for the season.


----------



## z.frost (Nov 4, 2013)

I also work at a pro shop and have had some great stories experiences these are great!! 

Just the other day I was talking broad heads with a guy and he was saying how he only shoots rage they are the best broad heads on the market we kept talking and come to find out he thought all broad heads after you shoot them once you just throw them away cause they were useless then I went on to explain that no that's just how non durable the rage heads are......,and one of my dumb mistakes I was shooing 3d with the wife a while back and I had just put new strings on her bow and after a few days of shooting her peep started to rotate slightly so I would rotate it straight for her at full draw cause I haven't fixed it yet well on a target she was up first I straightened her peep for her then pow dry fire I straightened her peep and everything and didn't even notice she forgot to nock an arrow ooopss!!


----------



## z.frost (Nov 4, 2013)

And have also went round and round with people telling them I can get there bow tuned well enough to get there fixed blade broad heads to shoot with there field points and they always argue that it can't be done either because "broad heads weigh more" "don't shoot as accurate" "make there arrow fishtail some" it goes on and on and have proved to many that out of a properly tuned bow any head that spins true will hit same poi as field points


----------



## z.frost (Nov 4, 2013)

And the #1 thing in the shop when people come in and say my arrow weighs 300 grains so do you have any that are the same and have to explain what spine and gpi mean


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hear this one several times every year near deer season.
Customer "I need some more arrows".
Tech "what brand of arrow you looking for, spine,style of fletching and how long?
Customer "I don't know I just need arrows about this long (holding there arms out stretched)
Explain to them that there is much more to getting the correct arrow for them and they look blank eye at you like your an alien.
Then they say just give me some arrows it doesn't matter, i've always just used what ever Wal Mart had on hand.:tongue:


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

one of the best ones I heard was from a tech at dicks sporting goods I called to his attention a bow the string derailed,he told me thts how they ship them now so people cant pull them back and dry fire them...while I was there a guy came in looking for a new dloop the tech told him the guy that ties the loops on was not there that day I took the guy out to my truck where my stool for 3d was which I have the tools to do it in and tied a loop on for him eyeballed center shot and nock height and told him the address to the shop I shoot for and if he needed anymore help to stop by


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man Dale they're the customers u want as a shop isn't it? Heck since he wants arrows sell him top of the line $200 a dz arrows and move on lol


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Had a guy come in with some XX75 camo arrows all bent up tips smashed flat and wanted replacement for faulty arrows


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

jacobh said:


> Man Dale they're the customers u want as a shop isn't it? Heck since he wants arrows sell him top of the line $200 a dz arrows and move on lol


Too many shops do exactly that. I'm glad that Dale's shop and other good shops at least try to get customers the right arrow.


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 5, 2015)

Dale_B1 said:


> Hear this one several times every year near deer season.
> Customer "I need some more arrows".
> Tech "what brand of arrow you looking for, spine,style of fletching and how long?
> Customer "I don't know I just need arrows about this long (holding there arms out stretched)
> ...


We get a similar one every fortnight or so:

"I'm down to my last few arrows - I think it's probably time to buy some more"
"No problem, which model/spine/length are you after?"
"Well, I bought them here"
"Ah. Would it be too much trouble to come back some time with one of your arrows? Unless you have your invoice with you from your last visit?"
"Oh... Yeah I suppose you guys sell a lot of arrows don't you."

The Chinese contraptions on eBay usually provide some good stories too. One gentleman wanted to buy a new right-handed bow because "I shoot my right-handed [miscellaneous Chinese bow] left-handed and it works better that way - I don't think a left-handed bow would be as good." He also had a 30" draw and had his bow "maxed out" until it was pointed out that his bow was a good 3" too long for him and the limb bolts were practically falling out.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

The other thing that I always laugh at when I go to the shop is when the techs judge me by my bow case. I'm still using try same cheap beat up Plano from when I was a kid. Until it breaks, I see no need to buy a new one unless I decide to fly somewhere with my bow. 

But it never fails how disappointed they are until I open it up and they see a properly cared for high end bow coming out. The. The attitude changes pretty quickly. :tongue:


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Friend of mine needed some Easton Gamegetter (al) arrows. He's used the for years and swears by them. Go into a shop in Montana and one of the shop owners tell him they don't stock any of those aluminum arrows. They are junk. You shoot them once and they aren't any good. You just compromised the arrows straightness and then when you pull them out of the target they are worthless to shoot because you just made them worse.?


----------



## jrandres (Mar 5, 2010)

Tagged for my entertainment later!


----------



## highrisen (Aug 15, 2014)

Was at Dick's during lunch break one day and the "tech" was talking my ear off. Not to make fun of the little guy but he was so badly crippled, when he walked it was like a boxer bobbin and weaving. He told me about his 400 fps custom recurve and about the time he was laying on a branch 30 ft up in a tree, hunting. Somebody coming by (a stranger on his private hundreds of acres which is land like that is uncommon around here, must be family land if he's working at Dicks) shot a shotgun at him because they thought his fur quiver was an animal. He proceeded to climb down the tree, kick the guys arse, and drag him to the truck and to the police station. Maybe you just have to see the guy to get the humor. 

These stories make me wanna spend more time in the archery sections just to hear them


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

gardn184 said:


> My personal favorite was told to me by our Mathews rep, he said a few years back a customer called in because his bow was rusty...like the entire bow had rust on it. They had him send it in and true to his word basically the whole thing was covered in rust. When they asked him about how he stored it, he responded that the first thing he did was to spray water all over the bow before putting it in the case so he wouldn't "dry fire" it the next time he used it...needless to say he felt rather silly when they explained what dry firing was.


I literally laughed out loud


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

Why do people make up stories its one thing to stretch the truth but to just blatantly make up stories that most people couldnt even dream of


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

The comedy I read in these threads almost makes me sorry I buy all my equipment online.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Went to the shop to pick up my new bow that had just came in and was in the back room with all of the other new in box bows , and I noticed while the tech was going to get get my bow a gentleman, probably in his mid 50's , who by the way had been talking to his wife about all of the accessories hanging on the wall as I browsed before getting my bow, and he actually sounded pretty informed and mentioned the great buck that he had killed the past season....rather loudly as I walked by...Lol...but back to the story..
The tech was getting my bow and I had my eyes focused more on some sights and other things , when out of the corner of my eye I saw this guy grab a used PSE Supra single cam off the used rack , he immediately sky drew the bow just to pull it back and once he finally got to full draw he looked over at his wife and said " here try it...it's easy once it's back so see if you can hold it" , and then before I could even say a word he tried to hand her the bow WHILE STILL AT FULL DRAW...!!!
The next thing I heard was a loud smack and pieces of the bow went flying across the entire shop....the tech came running out of the bow storage room but it was too late....she had dropped what was left of the bow, basically the riser, and had huge welps on her arm from the string.
The guy told the tech that he just drew back and it exploded, and I just wasn't going to let him lie , so I just looked at him and said very sarcastically "REALLY"....must have made him feel bad as after I said that he fessed up..the shop owner didn't make him pay a dime for the "bow", said he felt too sorry for the guys poor wife with her slashed up arm , and he simply left..
Come to find out the bow was set at 30"/70lb and had just been traded in that morning and they hadn't put a cam lock on it yet...the owner just said "oh well " and threw what was left in the trash hopper out back...I was surprised for sure !!!

Not technically a story that I heard I guess, but an experience..


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

About thirty years ago when I knew zilch about archery I bought my first bow and the shop owner took me to a small range out the back door of the shop. Hard to call it a range really. Anyway he has me shoot at the longest yardage target, twenty yards. I came to full draw and found the dot with my single brass pin. When I let the string go the arrow sailed way high and over a fence toward a house. The shop owner pulls me back into the shop and closes the door. He asked me what the hell was that? The he looks and sees the pin had slid to the bottom of the sight housing and I didn't know it. It was literally my first archery experience.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Pete53 said:


> my favorite is I am just a bowhunter and these target archers might shoot bulleyes well but shooting deer is a lot different and harder to do, I hear that all the time at the pro shops when they watch us shooting league.


There is actually something to be said for that I know many guys who are not target archers but have the it factor under preasure I would take them all day at 30 yards over the guy that hits 10 rings at 80 but fold when a live animal is in front of him.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> The comedy I read in these threads almost makes me sorry I buy all my equipment online.


This is exactly why I never have or never will buy a used bow or gun. I will wait an extra 6 months if needed and buy a new one.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Guy brings a Mathews Black Max in and says my friend has a Bowtech and he's blowing the doors off of my bow. I look the bow over and said I see the problem. I said take some of the brass nocks off. He said I heard if you add brass nocks it picks up more speed. I said well take off about 18 of them and you should be right. He said well I just kept adding them until I ran out of serving to put them on. lol


----------



## ozzyrdg (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's one.
A guy walks in looking for spring steel to build his own bow. Says he normally shoots a 200# bow and can draw back and hold a 100# bow for 30 minutes waiting for a deer to walk in.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

I had a bow forsale on craigslist last year and welcomed trades for other bows. I had $500 in my bow and was trading for a cheap bow I never heard of before +$500 cash.. The guy pulls up in a truck and hands me $500 and says his bow for trade is in the back of his truck.. He had a BowFlex personal gym. Hahaha..


----------



## Jason Pope (May 11, 2015)

jorkep said:


> This is a 100% true story from West Houston Archery.
> 
> A guy walked in and was asking the tech about broadheads grouping with field tips. He said his bow was hitting dead center with field tips and the broadheads were off. Asked the tech if he would help him paper tune it.
> 
> ...


First negative thing I've ever heard about WHA. I am there weekly and while yes they do not hold a high opinion about anything read on the web they do know their stuff. Who did you deal with? just did an internet and AT search for negative reviews and could not find anything.

I've been to GHA, BZ, and all the box stores.. No one in Houston tunes on a drawboard, not sure why.
Is there a better shop that I have not heard of?


----------



## tradtusker (Jul 21, 2006)

From my time at the Pro Shop 

Guy comes in with a Bear and the stings are all torn up, I talk him into a brand new full set of string and cables. Week latter the new set of stings are on and he comes to get the bow. I lay it on the counter and start to ring it up on the register, While im doing this he reaches into his pocket and pulls out a wrist strap (the Braided Paracord and leather ones) and start to wrap it around his hand, towards his fingers, I nearly stop him...but then thought Ah what the hell...let see what he does next, he grabs the bow with his wrist strap release aid pulls it back hits anchor for a split second and BOOM!!! Its toast! 

Another guys comes in and is looking over Sights, I ask him if he wants a hand choosing something and he reply's that his current sight does not work, he whips out "Im getting elliptical arrow flight and its dead on at 20, 6" left at 30 and then dead on again at 40, then 8" right at 50etc" I ask him to see his bow and the 20y and 30y pin are 1/8" apart the 40y pin is a 1/4" below that, then the 50 is a 16th below it and the 60y is again a 1/4" below that......"think im getting some refraction through my peep" I proceeded to explain the laws of physics in relation to trajectory, which he was having none of, so I finished with "well sometimes the it does that when the air is heavy"


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Please keep posting. Never laughed so hard..


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

gardn184 said:


> My personal favorite was told to me by our Mathews rep, he said a few years back a customer called in because his bow was rusty...like the entire bow had rust on it. They had him send it in and true to his word basically the whole thing was covered in rust. When they asked him about how he stored it, he responded that the first thing he did was to spray water all over the bow before putting it in the case so he wouldn't "dry fire" it the next time he used it...needless to say he felt rather silly when they explained what dry firing was.












This one is by far my favorite....I laughed so hard I cried and my sides started hurting...showed my wife and she literally facepalmed


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Whiplash07 said:


> This one is by far my favorite....I laughed so hard I cried and my sides started hurting...showed my wife and she literally facepalmed


How the hell does an aluminum riser and composite limbs rust? On top of that they are finished with a top coat of camo. Funny story but,
I must be missing something here?


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

It doesn't, more than likely fasteners or rest materials that were steel were rusty. Not everything.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

rharper said:


> It doesn't, more than likely fasteners or rest materials that were steel were rusty. Not everything.


Or, more likely the story is b.s. There have been multiple versions of this Archery urban legend on this site. I will never underestimate the level of idiocy out there, but really. No one is this stupid.


----------



## Taze00 (Jul 8, 2015)

skynight said:


> Or, more likely the story is b.s. There have been multiple versions of this Archery urban legend on this site. I will never underestimate the level of idiocy out there, but really. No one is this stupid.


I disagree, and it's not a matter of stupidity in these circumstances. It's ignorance, if someone doesn't know any better then it's as simple as that.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Interesting read, but I would bet the gun shop/gunsmith shop guys can tell a bunch too--


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

A local dealer told me when I was standing there at his counter that hoyt builds a great bow but had 2 hoyts with limb problems laying behind the counter. Now that was epic


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Bowhuntertim said:


> You gotta wonder how some people ever survived to adulthood.


Natural selection comes to mind. :wink:


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Taze00 said:


> I disagree, and it's not a matter of stupidity in these circumstances. It's ignorance, if someone doesn't know any better then it's as simple as that.


I'd have to agree with skynight. If someone actually did that, they're beyond ignorant, they're stupid. Spraying your bow down with water makes absolutely no sense to any rational human being. A normal person would ask what dry firing is and learn. A stupid person sprays their bow down and puts in away.


----------



## Taze00 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I'd have to agree with skynight. If someone actually did that, they're beyond ignorant, they're stupid. Spraying your bow down with water makes absolutely no sense to any rational human being. A normal person would ask what dry firing is and learn. A stupid person sprays their bow down and puts in away.


You know after second thought I believe your right. I was viewing stupidity as something that someone knew better not to do but did anyway. However the definition was closer to one lacking common sense. After looking closer at the correct definition I feel I spoke out of turn. My apologies


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

skynight said:


> Or, more likely the story is b.s. There have been multiple versions of this Archery urban legend on this site. I will never underestimate the level of idiocy out there, but really. No one is this stupid.


The typical variant on this urban legend is......the shooter soaked his bow in the bath tub to keep from dry-firing it.......


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Taze00 said:


> You know after second thought I believe your right. I was viewing stupidity as something that someone knew better not to do but did anyway. However the definition was closer to one lacking common sense. After looking closer at the correct definition I feel I spoke out of turn. My apologies


No need for apologies. I just think there's a line between ignorant and just stupid and that one would cross the line. Like Forrest Gump's mom says, "Stupid is as stupid does" and spraying your bow down with water to prevent dry fires is stupid, LOL.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't see this as an issue (dry fire) of being stupid, just ignorant. Remember "common knowledge" isn't so common. 

While almost all of us know what dry fire is the average person off the street doesn't....the average new shooter IS the average person on the street now days. It would be common sense that if a bow were to be fired "dry" caused problems, that wetting it down is the solution. Remember we were all stupid at one time and only through that stupidity did we learn....some of us just faster to pick up on stuff than others.

If you want to see stupid then look at the bowhunters that think that a bow/arrow kills via KE.


----------



## Eliteone2383 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ahhh good ole shop stories. I just chalk it up to folks wanting to be social and just trying to fit.


----------



## TeamRetic (Dec 22, 2014)

Etheis said:


> Well I've got quite a few stories since I work at one. My favorite one was the guy practicing drawing and shooting his bow without an arrow on the string. The other one was a guy who was left handed let his buddy who was right handed try to shoot his bow like it was right handed derailed the bow and bent the cam


Yikes I did not know that can happen if I shoot a left handed compound with my right hand. I never done it because I was too scared because the cables rest right on my form arm. I thought the cables will slice and burn my arm if shot that way.


----------



## ilkilmore (Apr 23, 2012)

25 years ago a government employee brought in a PSE and laid it on the counter. He was one of those guys who thought he was smarter than the people around him. He stated he wanted a new set of string and cables. He then pulled his knife out and for some reason cut his string. The look on his face was priceless!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

ilkilmore said:


> 25 years ago a government employee brought in a PSE and laid it on the counter. He was one of those guys who thought he was smarter than the people around him. He stated he wanted a new set of string and cables. He then pulled his knife out and for some reason cut his string. The look on his face was priceless!


What difference does a government employee have to do with this?


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

UncleBoo said:


> What difference does a government employee have to do with this?


Because a LOT of them act like they are god's gift to the world.


----------



## Eliteone2383 (Jul 10, 2015)

rutnstrut said:


> Because a LOT of them act like they are god's gift to the world.


True.


----------



## skoal (Apr 22, 2014)

Dropped my omen off at the bow counter at wholesale sports for a new loop to be put on and went to the ****ter came back and my bow was sitting there in pieces. The archery tech said someone grabbed it and dry fired it when his back was turned but I have a build in bs detector so I asked the manager to look at the footage from the camera..........yeah it was the tech that did it.

Had a guy the other day tell me his apa shoots 420fps and is a custom one off model just for him, when I asked to see it or a picture he said he was under contract never to show it


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

While I am still fairly new to archery in general, I'm not totally clueless and know what a dryfire actually is haha.

Now my story, not necessarily a shop story, but a funny one nonetheless. I have a friend I shoot with occasionally and he had just purchased a used Mathews off some guy in town and was bragging it up over his previous PSE bow that he started shooting with. I'd been reading this sight and had gotten my bow sighted in and mostly tuned so I was shooting pretty good from 20-40 yards. He comes out and says he can outshoot me with this new bow. Having not seen it, I was interested. We go out one day and he pulls his new bow back with his release and his hand isn't anchored and about 4 inches behind his ear because the bow has such a draw length. He proceeds to hit the target at 20 yards about 10% of the time. He then switches to finger release because he likes it better and shoots about the same and then says he's practiced up for the hunting season after about 10 arrows. Needless to say, I will not be bowhunting with him until he gets a bow fitted and can actually hit what he shoots at.


----------



## Eliteone2383 (Jul 10, 2015)

Clocked92 said:


> While I am still fairly new to archery in general, I'm not totally clueless and know what a dryfire actually is haha.
> 
> Now my story, not necessarily a shop story, but a funny one nonetheless. I have a friend I shoot with occasionally and he had just purchased a used Mathews off some guy in town and was bragging it up over his previous PSE bow that he started shooting with. I'd been reading this sight and had gotten my bow sighted in and mostly tuned so I was shooting pretty good from 20-40 yards. He comes out and says he can outshoot me with this new bow. Having not seen it, I was interested. We go out one day and he pulls his new bow back with his release and his hand isn't anchored and about 4 inches behind his ear because the bow has such a draw length. He proceeds to hit the target at 20 yards about 10% of the time. He then switches to finger release because he likes it better and shoots about the same and then says he's practiced up for the hunting season after about 10 arrows. Needless to say, I will not be bowhunting with him until he gets a bow fitted and can actually hit what he shoots at.


Had a friend like that once. I picked him up one saturday and told him we were going out to lunch. As he was getting ready I put his bow case in the back of the truck. Took him to a shop and told him he either gets the bow fitted to him and starts practicing or he can forget about hunting with me. Hes now a deer slaying SOB.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

rutnstrut said:


> Because a LOT of them act like they are god's gift to the world.


I have to disagree.


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

I was in a shop in Star Valley Ranch, Wyoming shooting on their 3d range with another customer and his kids. They were just tagging along due to their very young ages. The owner was showing this gentleman's wife a bow while he was on the 3d range. After a while his wife comes up in a hurried manner and says we're leaving now. He wants to know what the problem is and she shows him her hand. She had a paper towel from the shop on the back of her hand. Somehow under the shop owners supervision she had put an arrow into the back of her hand. It was however, a borderline call on whether or not to go to the ER. She told him that she had asked if there was a bathroom she could wash her hand with and the shop owner said that the only bathroom was in the house and they didn't allow anyone in there. Really, a woman under your supervision puts an arrow into the back of her hand and you tell her she can't clean the wound? Same shop, very next visit. I'm there wanting to get an elk call and some arrows. The owner wasn't there but his wife was there along with another gentleman who I assumed knew what he was doing. She wanted to know if I needed any help and I told her I was looking for an elk call. She starts to tell me about them and then goes and gers her husbands from behind the counter. As she is putting it in her mouth I point out that she has it in backwards. She looks down at it and then at me as though she will kill me if I dare question her expertise again. Puts it in her mouth backwards anyway and then tells me how to move the air over the reeds. I ask her if the reeds are pointed toward the back of her throat or at her teeth. She tell me the reeds are pointing towards the back. I ask her to make some elk sounds and the more she blew the bigger the smirk on my face got. She walks away and I go over to the other gentleman working there and say that I need some arrows. We get some picked out and he walks over to the arrow saw to cut them. I ask him how he knows what length to cut them. His response was that since I hadn't brought my bow in he was just going to cut them what he felt like would be a little long. I told him why don't we just use the arrow flopping around in my back pocket. Well I still don't know if that is going to be long enough when you get home. Last time I went there.


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

I used to shoot at a shop near college, and several times I have shot with a guy who was the self proclaimed world record holder for most robin hoods. He knew exactly how many he had (it was in the 300s if I remember correctly), and knew the dates of his first robin hood and the longest time he had gone between robin hoods, down to the month and day. He was kinda one of those "God's gift to archery" type of guys, so I thought to myself "this should be interesting.."

I was on the range shooting a 5-spot, and he goes down and hangs a 1-spot target up on the target and grabs about 25 arrows out of his case. He then proceeds to shoot all 25 arrows at the same spot, and had what I would considered a not-so-great group. After he shot all those arrows, he went down and pulled out the 5-6 furthest outlying arrows in the group, then went back to the line and shot those arrows again. He continued to do this round after round, always pulling out the furthest outliers, so his group was slowly shrinking. After a while, he finally got himself that robin hood he was after, and proud as could be, he put his bow back in the case and went home. He came back in a week or two later and did the same thing..


----------



## Eliteone2383 (Jul 10, 2015)

cornfedkiller said:


> I used to shoot at a shop near college, and several times I have shot with a guy who was the self proclaimed world record holder for most robin hoods. He knew exactly how many he had (it was in the 300s if I remember correctly), and knew the dates of his first robin hood and the longest time he had gone between robin hoods, down to the month and day. He was kinda one of those "God's gift to archery" type of guys, so I thought to myself "this should be interesting.."
> 
> I was on the range shooting a 5-spot, and he goes down and hangs a 1-spot target up on the target and grabs about 25 arrows out of his case. He then proceeds to shoot all 25 arrows at the same spot, and had what I would considered a not-so-great group. After he shot all those arrows, he went down and pulled out the 5-6 furthest outlying arrows in the group, then went back to the line and shot those arrows again. He continued to do this round after round, always pulling out the furthest outliers, so his group was slowly shrinking. After a while, he finally got himself that robin hood he was after, and proud as could be, he put his bow back in the case and went home. He came back in a week or two later and did the same thing..


Thats priceless lol. So much you could have said in that situation.


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Jason Pope said:


> First negative thing I've ever heard about WHA. I am there weekly and while yes they do not hold a high opinion about anything read on the web they do know their stuff. Who did you deal with? just did an internet and AT search for negative reviews and could not find anything.
> 
> I've been to GHA, BZ, and all the box stores.. No one in Houston tunes on a drawboard, not sure why.
> Is there a better shop that I have not heard of?


i won't run the guy down on the internet, and i know lots of people that really like WHA. but, i've had a number of less than impressive dealings. i personally like Bow Zone, and you are right. none of the shops use a draw board. 

i just need to make my own drawboard.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

Best stories I ever heard were from the owner of a "Pro Shop".
Stuff like
"Sure I ordered it."
"The Mail lost it."
"It got sent to the other (insert shop name here) in Wisconsin"
"That 30" draw fits your 5'6" frame just right cause that's what I got in stock"
"I know I've had your bow for 8 months for warranty work but replacement limbs from Hoyt take 6-8 months"
"It doesn't pay to put new strings on a diamond"
"No you cant shoot some new bows cause I'm too busy looking at trucks on car trader"
"Yup that bow is timed perfectly"
"That thing I've been telling you for 8 weeks I ordered I really didn't order cause the owner of the company is weird and if you want it you'll have to get it yourself"
Haha I can think of tons more but them are some of the highlights of a particular shop


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

cornfedkiller said:


> I used to shoot at a shop near college, and several times I have shot with a guy who was the self proclaimed world record holder for most robin hoods. He knew exactly how many he had (it was in the 300s if I remember correctly), and knew the dates of his first robin hood and the longest time he had gone between robin hoods, down to the month and day. He was kinda one of those "God's gift to archery" type of guys, so I thought to myself "this should be interesting.."
> 
> I was on the range shooting a 5-spot, and he goes down and hangs a 1-spot target up on the target and grabs about 25 arrows out of his case. He then proceeds to shoot all 25 arrows at the same spot, and had what I would considered a not-so-great group. After he shot all those arrows, he went down and pulled out the 5-6 furthest outlying arrows in the group, then went back to the line and shot those arrows again. He continued to do this round after round, always pulling out the furthest outliers, so his group was slowly shrinking. After a while, he finally got himself that robin hood he was after, and proud as could be, he put his bow back in the case and went home. He came back in a week or two later and did the same thing..


That's awesome! Too funny.


I 'aint gonna lie.............................I might try that!:embara:


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

hannibal smith said:


> That's awesome! Too funny.
> 
> 
> I 'aint gonna lie.............................I might try that!:embara:



"Broken Clock" theory of spot-shooting.... :wink:


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Bowtech: "Nah, I never bother with papertuning. I know it can go though paper." - Me: "So how do you finetune bows then? You want to have snapshots of the flight, that's why you do it... What would you have me do to tune it then?" - Bowtech: "No, I just care about where you hit, arrow flight doesn't matter at all. As long as you can hit the X it's good enough." *hands me the bow with the rest so far out the arrow points at 1 o'clock.

Another tech: "You really should never ever shoot bareshafts, they will only fly sideways. There is no archers paradox in compound archery, you'll just end up breaking some arrows."

Me: "Okay, so do you have these arrows in spine 400 for me? I'd like to take a look at the specs, rather than for these 500's." Salesperson: "No they just come in one size. But you said you have a 60# bow right? Says here these are available for 45-70# bows, so these should be fine." (About a set of 12 Lightspeed 3D arrows with the points already glued in full lenght.)

Needless to say all three shops lost me as a customer.

Oh and then there was this one while on a road trip:

Me: "Hi, I've busted my sight up last week, but you are a ....... dealer, so do you happen to have model Y in stock for me?" Owner: "Yes, perhaps, but we are closing in 45 minutes and I don't want to spend that time looking for it. If you don't see it on the racks, I don't think I can sell you one." *Puts his headphones on again, and continues to watch some show on a CCTV like screen under the counter*


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Not to be critical but paper tuning is just one step and not done for fine tuning. What I'd have you do is once paper tuned to your liking, then go fling some bare shafts vs fletched out as far as you can slap bare shafts together (you can only tune as well as you can shoot).



Jason Pope said:


> First negative thing I've ever heard about WHA. I am there weekly and while yes they do not hold a high opinion about anything read on the web they do know their stuff. Who did you deal with? just did an internet and AT search for negative reviews and could not find anything.
> 
> I've been to GHA, BZ, and all the box stores.. No one in Houston tunes on a drawboard, not sure why.
> Is there a better shop that I have not heard of?


Probably don't use a draw board because it's not really necessary for tuning.

Another shop? Not "in" Houston. There is a good shop a little north of Woodlands- C&S archery
http://candsarchery.blogspot.com/

Santa Fe archery. Though I don't know how much work they'll be doing right now as David Sr. is no longer with us (plane crash)-
http://sfarchery.com/


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I too worked at a shop...well, was a regular that helped out a few days a week.

one thing that sticks out was when someone came to me saying that their bow was hitting real high...that they'd have to almost aim at the floor to get the arrow to hit the target. So, I said bring me your bow and I'll take a look at it. The customer brings it to me, I look it over and all seems to be good and I relay this to the customer. "lets go see what's going on".

So, we go to the range, the customer proceeds to load an arrow, set the release and I found the problem...had to stop him. He was putting the arrow on top of the pin of the sight. I then showed him the correct way to load the arrow..."wow, that works much better"...lol


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> Not to be critical but paper tuning is just one step and not done for fine tuning. What I'd have you do is once paper tuned to your liking, then go fling some bare shafts vs fletched out as far as you can slap bare shafts together (you can only tune as well as you can shoot).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so pulling down on scale and "watching" the cams is the proper way to check cam timing? :set1_draught2:


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Time or sync?

The proper method is what ever it takes to get the job done.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I work at one as well and could go on for days. Almost every bow that comes in the shop mangled has the guy who's adamant that it was not dry fired and he knew he didn't torque it, it just happened. 

Although, I may have been the first person in the country to rebuild a dry fired bow this year. Guy showed up at 10 am on January first. I asked him what happened and he was completely honest, said he made a mistake and dry fired it. He actually didn't have any major issues, I set it back up and actually didn't charge the guy a dime just because he was honest.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Fury90flier said:


> He was putting the arrow on top of the pin of the sight.


:eek2: And he hadn't bent the pin or ripped it off?? I guess that's what those nice little shelves with the glowing dots are for.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Pins were fine, fletching didn't look so good though...lol


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

UncleBoo said:


> I have to disagree.


I live near Washington and deal with a lot of state and federal government employees in the course of business. Some are very smart and the best people you could hope to deal with. But the majority only think they are smart and are quite difficult to work with. And regardless of the subject, they know more than everyone else. Whether they are right or wrong, they frequently come off as "God's gift to the world". It would be fun proving them wrong, but they tend to have long memories and real power, so we have to waste a lot of time, not only educating them to the right way to do things but also convincing them that they came up with the idea. 

So, for me, at least, identifying the butt of the story as a government employee did add to the story.

Are you a government employee?


----------



## husky390 (Jul 1, 2011)

I walked into a pro shop and asked to shoot a Full Throttle right in front of a visiting Mathews VP. I didn't know who he was and he just stormed off. The guy behind the counter informed me of the other guys "status" and proceeded to try and convince me that I wanted a Mathews bow instead. I still shot the FT and the VP never once said a word to me.


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

aread said:


> I live near Washington and deal with a lot of state and federal government employees in the course of business. Some are very smart and the best people you could hope to deal with. But the majority only think they are smart and are quite difficult to work with. And regardless of the subject, they know more than everyone else. Whether they are right or wrong, they frequently come off as "God's gift to the world". It would be fun proving them wrong, but they tend to have long memories and real power, so we have to waste a lot of time, not only educating them to the right way to do things but also convincing them that they came up with the idea.
> 
> So, for me, at least, identifying the butt of the story as a government employee did add to the story.
> 
> Are you a government employee?


I agree that there are both good understanding and willing to learn govt employees, and knows it alls. I would probably also have to agree there are more know it alls in DC, than anywhere else. Down here in the south, that doesn't seem to be, as much, the case, there are a lot more people like myself that are willing to listen and learn. Yes I work with govt employees everyday, because I am one myself.

As well, there are more than enough know it alls, that aren't govt workers too.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

husky390 said:


> I walked into a pro shop and asked to shoot a Full Throttle right in front of a visiting Mathews VP. I didn't know who he was and he just stormed off. The guy behind the counter informed me of the other guys "status" and proceeded to try and convince me that I wanted a Mathews bow instead. I still shot the FT and the VP never once said a word to me.


If I were in his position I would be pissed also.......every sale helps company profits and my executive bonus!! [emoji6]


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

husky390 said:


> I walked into a pro shop and asked to shoot a Full Throttle right in front of a visiting Mathews VP. I didn't know who he was and he just stormed off. The guy behind the counter informed me of the other guys "status" and proceeded to try and convince me that I wanted a Mathews bow instead. I still shot the FT and the VP never once said a word to me.


LOL who cares what the dude thinks. Should have told him you wanted to try the better bow :wink:


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

that the in god we trust sticker on the bowtech limbs is because the limbs blow so easily.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I was talking to a guy about the speeds we were getting out of MR6 a couple years ago (the bow really was hot) and that I was getting 289 with a 500 gr arrow. He proceeds to say that's nothing... I got 289 with a 650 grain arrow with my bowtech 101st... I said but I'm only pulling 72#.... He says I'm only pulling 70#.... I know I must have looked at him like he had lost his mind


----------



## husky390 (Jul 1, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> LOL who cares what the dude thinks. Should have told him you wanted to try the better bow :wink:


LOL, it was pretty funny.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Anytime I see someone in Dick's or Gander, I stick around to watch them shoot or even go in and shoot myself. Day before opening day I was getting new blades for my broadheads and saw a guy buying a new bow. This is in Middletown, NY and he turns around and says, can't use a gun because I got in trouble growing up (arrested). I go in to shoot a little and since the glue was "still curing" the "tech" took him in grabbed a random arrow and after getting it within 4 inches or so of the middle at 15 yards he said, that'll kill a deer in the morning. I just said "good luck" with a slightly sarcastic tone so not to be obvious. I only hope these people are as bad at hunting as they are at shooting because the only thing I worry about when the moment comes is can it here my doe fever breathing and heartbeat.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

I used tk work at dicks and those people aggervated the @&$! Outta me. Literally everyyear with uninformed dumba and i wood try to tell them to practice and shoot bh but they just go on to tell me they been killing deer for years ii only stopped becuase it was too easy but now i have my disability check and dont have to work so i will start hunting again



Anschutz said:


> Anytime I see someone in Dick's or Gander, I stick around to watch them shoot or even go in and shoot myself. Day before opening day I was getting new blades for my broadheads and saw a guy buying a new bow. This is in Middletown, NY and he turns around and says, can't use a gun because I got in trouble growing up (arrested). I go in to shoot a little and since the glue was "still curing" the "tech" took him in grabbed a random arrow and after getting it within 4 inches or so of the middle at 15 yards he said, that'll kill a deer in the morning. I just said "good luck" with a slightly sarcastic tone so not to be obvious. I only hope these people are as bad at hunting as they are at shooting because the only thing I worry about when the moment comes is can it here my doe fever breathing and heartbeat.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

aread said:


> I live near Washington and deal with a lot of state and federal government employees in the course of business. Some are very smart and the best people you could hope to deal with. But the majority only think they are smart and are quite difficult to work with. And regardless of the subject, they know more than everyone else. Whether they are right or wrong, they frequently come off as "God's gift to the world". It would be fun proving them wrong, but they tend to have long memories and real power, so we have to waste a lot of time, not only educating them to the right way to do things but also convincing them that they came up with the idea.
> 
> So, for me, at least, identifying the butt of the story as a government employee did add to the story.
> 
> Are you a government employee?


So your experience is more with Washington DC elitism, rather than normal federal and government employees in the rest of the country. It doesn't surprise me that a disproportionate number of federal and government employees in the Washington DC area act that way. But that doesn't reflect what you would experience in the rest of the country.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

BillyRay said:


> So your experience is more with Washington DC elitism, rather than normal federal and government employees in the rest of the country. It doesn't surprise me that a disproportionate number of federal and government employees in the Washington DC area act that way. But that doesn't reflect what you would experience in the rest of the country.


Since I've been in heavy construction most of my career, I've traveled around the country a bit working for federal, state & local governments. There is probably a greater concentration of know-it-all government employees in the DC area, but there's plenty of them elsewhere and in state & local government too. The worst I ever encountered worked for a county government, but that is a story for another thread as we seem to be getting off topic for this thread. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## msteeR (Feb 5, 2013)

pse makes good bows,he blew that bow up.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

my favorite story is "Mathews are the best".....but they have no reason why.....just that they are the best.


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

upnorth said:


> you should be more upset with the guy that sold you new 29 inch cams . you only need mods unless something else happened to the bow


There are multiple bows out there that use draw length specific cams, and they come from lots of different company's. DL specific cams are more or less a thing of the past now though, usually mods are used now but not always.


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

I work at a pro shop as well, and one of the most recent one is a middle aged man came in and asked about repainting his bow. He honest to god asked if I sold camo pattern spray paint. He thought they sprayed the camo pattern on the bows haha. I had to explain to him they actually do it.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Could you imagine having to paint them all. I think that's why they do them. They can do a ton at a time


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

AJBowhunter95 said:


> I work at a pro shop as well, and one of the most recent one is a middle aged man came in and asked about repainting his bow. He honest to god asked if I sold camo pattern spray paint. He thought they sprayed the camo pattern on the bows haha. I had to explain to him they actually do it.


When I started in archery there were no camo bows. Everyone painted the camo on their bows. Archery outlets sold removable camo spray paint kits.
Probably just another old timer.


----------



## upnorth (Feb 24, 2004)

AJBowhunter95 said:


> There are multiple bows out there that use draw length specific cams, and they come from lots of different company's. DL specific cams are more or less a thing of the past now though, usually mods are used now but not always.


thought he was talking about the Mathews 8 my bad if he wasn't


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

upnorth said:


> thought he was talking about the Mathews 8 my bad if he wasn't


I didn't want to "set you straight", just thought it was good info for everyone. Have a great day man.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

htarchery said:


> Guy came in who just started shooting 3 weeks prior, we sold him a PSE Stinger with a standard 5 pin hunting side. He claimed he was consistently shooting 2" groups at 70 yards. I told him if that were true he needs to drop everything and go win a world championship. Watched him shoot at our 20 yard range and he was shooting 6" groups lol


Maybe his 20 yard pin was a bit out.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Not my story but a story as told to me by a friend. Friend has worked in bow shops most of his life. One day several years ago he had an Amish kid come in with an old Martin compound from the 80's. Kid needed help with his bow. Friend looked down and couldn't figure it out, then it dawned on him, Amish kid had made his strings and cables out of baler twine. True story. :thumbs_up


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Walked by the archery counter the other day at a big box store and asked the kid behind the counter if they had any cam lean. He looked at me all puzzled and said he didn't know, he says "what is it?" I said I'm sorry I'm kind of in a hurry and I told him to ask his manager because I'd be really interested in some. Came back later and asked what he found out......he smiled all sheepish and said; "thanks a lot man." 

I know......that's ruthless. :teeth:


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> Walked by the archery counter the other day at a big box store and asked the kid behind the counter if they had any cam lean. He looked at me all puzzled and said he didn't know, he says "what is it?" I said I'm sorry I'm kind of in a hurry and I told him to ask his manager because I'd be really interested in some. Came back later and asked what he found out......he smiled all sheepish and said; "thanks a lot man."
> 
> I know......that's ruthless. :teeth:


That's like telling a new private to get a box of grid squares and Chen light batteries or a new LT to take exhaust samples to brigade. Thankfully I didn't fall for that second one.


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

Anschutz said:


> That's like telling a new private to get a box of grid squares and Chen light batteries or a new LT to take exhaust samples to brigade. Thankfully I didn't fall for that second one.


Or telling a new carpenter to go find the board stretcher hahaha


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

Anschutz said:


> That's like telling a new private to get a box of grid squares and Chen light batteries or a new LT to take exhaust samples to brigade. Thankfully I didn't fall for that second one.


Or telling a new well tester we need ground psi readings


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

Clocked92 said:


> Or telling a new carpenter to go find the board stretcher hahaha












Then when they don't believe you show them a "picture of one" lol.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

In my business it's relative bearing grease and prop wash.


----------



## DZelenka (May 6, 2012)

Bowhuntertim said:


> I've heard this one before. Guy's shooting about an 8 inch group at 20 yards and says "I've never been very good shooting targets but I always hit deer exactly where I'm aiming. I focus better when I'm shooting at animals". Yeah right....


That actually sounds like my brother. He doesn't shoot targets very well, but is truly a stone killer when it comes to shooting game. I think it is a matter of focus.


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

Finally convinced a good friend of mine to pursue bow hunting, pointed him to all the different brands/options and he calls me a week later saying the new Mathews helium felt/shot the best for him and he was all rigged out and ready to hunt. He lives outside of Houston, I have no idea which shops he visited. 
Anyway, a few weeks later he wanted to change peeps so he ran into Gander Mountain for a quick peep swap, said he didn't have time to go all the way to his regular shop. Well, he called me and told that when the tech handed his bow back, the riser looked like a taco. Took litigation just to get reimbursed. The dumbass didn't know how to press a bow but tried it anyway.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

DZelenka said:


> That actually sounds like my brother. He doesn't shoot targets very well, but is truly a stone killer when it comes to shooting game. I think it is a matter of focus.


This is the way I am and I'm trying to cure myself of it. On targets i just float the pin and release 4-5 inch groups at 20 yards and I used to be content with that yet hunting i could put that 1 shot dead on because I actually concentrated and knew i had one chance.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I worked at a hobby shop when I was in high school. we used send the new guys to the store room for a can of prop-wash.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Fasteddy21 said:


> Finally convinced a good friend of mine to pursue bow hunting, pointed him to all the different brands/options and he calls me a week later saying the new Mathews helium felt/shot the best for him and he was all rigged out and ready to hunt. He lives outside of Houston, I have no idea which shops he visited.
> Anyway, a few weeks later he wanted to change peeps so he ran into Gander Mountain for a quick peep swap, said he didn't have time to go all the way to his regular shop. Well, he called me and told that when the tech handed his bow back, the riser looked like a taco. Took litigation just to get reimbursed. The dumbass didn't know how to press a bow but tried it anyway.


There would have been litigation for me to pay his doctor bills


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Was advised against a camo bow by shop staff because "they are really easy to lose in the woods if you put it down anywhere."

Oh and more stuff you send the new kid to go get - more sparks for the angle grinder, new bubble for the spirit level, a can of tartan paint. They gotta learn right!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I was in a shop it was about 6 months after the Rambo movie came out. The shop owner answered the phone and proceeded to tell the guy on the other end that "No those don't really exist", "no those are a movie prop", "No sorry man I can't help you..." He hangs up the phone and says that dude was adamant that there were exploding tips just like in the Rambo movie available on the market and he was totally pissed off that I wouldn't sell them to him. I always wondered what the hell the guy was going to use them for? I Think he had seen the NASP Razorback 5 cases and just assumed they were the exploding tips.


----------



## Taco_seasoning (Apr 24, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> I was in a shop it was about 6 months after the Rambo movie came out. The shop owner answered the phone and proceeded to tell the guy on the other end that "No those don't really exist", "no those are a movie prop", "No sorry man I can't help you..." He hangs up the phone and says that dude was adamant that there were exploding tips just like in the Rambo movie available on the market and he was totally pissed off that I wouldn't sell them to him. I always wondered what the hell the guy was going to use them for? I Think he had seen the NASP Razorback 5 cases and just assumed they were the exploding tips.


Maybe this?
http://youtu.be/n9NstGe4y8c


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Taco_seasoning said:


> Maybe this?
> http://youtu.be/n9NstGe4y8c


That's awesome.


----------



## DriveTacks (Jul 20, 2011)

bghunter7777 said:


> There is actually something to be said for that I know many guys who are not target archers but have the it factor under preasure I would take them all day at 30 yards over the guy that hits 10 rings at 80 but fold when a live animal is in front of him.


I'm no pro by any stretch, but I do practice for accuracy with the intention of shooting better groups every single time I draw my bow. My dad on the other hand is a killing frickin' machine and can't hit a target at 50 yards!


----------



## Roamingeast (Aug 4, 2014)

Not gonna lie. My proshop story is about me. When i first considered getting a bow, i went on over to Wilcox and let the lads there explain the ins and outs. Well they take me upstairs to try out a few of their entry levels, a Hoyt Charger, Mission Venture, and a Bear that i dont remember.

Now, the guy showing me how to shoot the bow is a lefty, so me, being the attentive guy i am, mimic his every move...except im holding a right handed bow and drawing it like a lefty. Went to draw back and that 60lb bow torqued the hell out of my shoulder, i REALLY had to apply the ole fortitude to pull it back. Finally aim up, release the shot and WHACK, massive string slap down my right arm. Poor guy was like 'man, your form and strength are terrible' and i tell him that its weird using my left arm since im a righty. He stares at me, switches the position of the bow and tells me to try again. Needless to say i felt like the biggest dummy in the world at that moment.


Never got string slap again though.


----------



## cslater3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Had a buddy just starting into archery and was shooting his new bow for the first time. He shot alright at ten yards so me and my other buddy were booked to shoot a screen that just opened up so the newbie also came in to shoot. Next thing we knew he was banking arrows off the wall into the screen. No one knew why he was shooting erratically. The next end came up and he started banking some off the ceiling. Myself and other friend were literally rolling on the ground laughing. I examined his form next time to find out he was shooting right handed but stretching his face around the string so he could look through the peep with his left eye 😂 problem soon got solved.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

When I first got into bow hunting, I bought a cheap bow off Ebay. It served me well for my intended purposes at the time but decided I wanted to get a real bow that would last. I did some research and settled in on a Hoyt. I found a dealer kinda close by and called them up to make sure they had the bow I wanted and they confirmed. I drove out there and shot it a few times and decided it would work and decided to purchase it. The bow tech (older gentleman probably in his 60's) said he needed to put the correct modules on the cams so it'd be the correct draw length for me. He struggled with it for about 15-20 min flipping them around, grabbing different ones and so on. Eventually he said it was good to go and I took it home. After shooting for a bit, I took it over to my gf's house (her dad has been shooting for years and helped get me into the sport). I was having a hard time grouping but figured it was because I was new and just needed to practice. He said something was off and wanted to look it over. We found out that the guy put two different mods on the top and bottom cams. I had to drive all the way back to the guy who then accused me of doing it myself. After that I started to learn how to do most of the work myself. I still can't believe that happened. The shop is still open and actually growing too! I haven't been back since.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a bunch of shop stories, but like this thread, it's usually dry fires and such. 

But, at work, we tell Archery Talk stories!!! Now those are REALLY funny!


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think this thread is getting off subject. It was suppose to be stories we HEAR from customers coming into a shop. Not how the customer was treated or how your buddy shoots.
Just saying.
Anyway had a guy come in one time at 2 in the afternoon. Wants to buy a bow and has never shot before. He seems to be in a huge rush, then says ya he is going Hunting at 4. OKAY!!!!!!!! I explain to him he will not be even remotely ready to Hunt by then. But he is adtimite he will be hunting. Needless to say we never saw him or his bow again.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

Had an older couple at the shop I shoot at who came regularly for several months. Practiced every Saturday with the traditional bows they bought. One day I asked them if they were hunters. They replied that they were only interested in archery for self protection. I suppose that is marginally better than taking a knife to the gunfight...


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

that1guy27 said:


> This is the way I am and I'm trying to cure myself of it. On targets i just float the pin and release 4-5 inch groups at 20 yards and I used to be content with that yet hunting i could put that 1 shot dead on because I actually concentrated and knew i had one chance.


Start shooting one arrow while you practice and shoot like its the only chance.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

Dale

Same story here but a different ending, a guy comes in needs a bow to kill a big one he has sighted, he goes on to tell me he a big 10 and a 12 pointer he has spotted and he will be hunting them in the afternoon. So I set him up thinking sure buddy going out to kill that big buck, I get him halfway sighted in (in a big hurry to get out) and he leaves the store all geeked and pumped up. To make a long story short, he comes in the next morning with a dandy fricken 10 point in the back of his truck, great for him! as he is walking out the door he turned and said see you in the morning with the 12 pt, never saw him again. True story ask your boss.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

uphunter said:


> Dale
> 
> Same story here but a different ending, a guy comes in needs a bow to kill a big one he has sighted, he goes on to tell me he a big 10 and a 12 pointer he has spotted and he will be hunting them in the afternoon. So I set him up thinking sure buddy going out to kill that big buck, I get him halfway sighted in (in a big hurry to get out) and he leaves the store all geeked and pumped up. To make a long story short, he comes in the next morning with a dandy fricken 10 point in the back of his truck, great for him! as he is walking out the door he turned and said see you in the morning with the 12 pt, never saw him again. True story ask your boss.


The Boss has a bunch of good stories for sure.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

I had a guy come in with a bow one time wanting his string reinstalled,,,, I asked him, how it came off the bow and He stated " I don't want to talk about it." I looked the bow over, and again asked,, come on man,,,, how'd you derail it? dry Fire?,,,, again,,,, He stated, I really don't want to talk about it,,,, well,,, I thought about a story I heard the night before on Archery talk and started to chuckle to myself, Then I said to the guy, at least you didn't get your nads caught in the cam when you were letting the bow down... I started laughing about what I had heard when the guy said, Who told you? He went on to say that it was him.... the guy who had his nads caught up in his cam when he tried to let his bow down while in his shorts on ,,,,,,Then he started to think about who might have posted it up on archery talk and immediately his buddy came to mind,,, He was the ONLY person beside his wife who heard about his cries of pain that evening as He tried to let the bow bck down after seemingly hours went by as the lower cam on his bow that had laid across his testicals and began pinching his balls as he began to let the bow down,,,Cried of pain were heard for miles he stated as it began to tear away from the cam , and then whammy... bow derailed and he was free!
,,To this day, I haven't heard anything so funny in all my life,,,,,The guy Stated,,,,though it's funny, now when he thinks about it,,,It was the most painful lesson he has ever learned,,,,,,


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Takeum said:


> I had a guy come in with a bow one time wanting his string reinstalled,,,, I asked him, how it came off the bow and He stated " I don't want to talk about it." I looked the bow over, and again asked,, come on man,,,, how'd you derail it? dry Fire?,,,, again,,,, He stated, I really don't want to talk about it,,,, well,,, I thought about a story I heard the night before on Archery talk and started to chuckle to myself, Then I said to the guy, at least you didn't get your nads caught in the cam when you were letting the bow down... I started laughing about what I had heard when the guy said, Who told you? He went on to say that it was him.... the guy who had his nads caught up in his cam when he tried to let his bow down while in his shorts on ,,,,,,Then he started to think about who might have posted it up on archery talk and immediately his buddy came to mind,,, He was the ONLY person beside his wife who heard about his cries of pain that evening as He tried to let the bow bck down after seemingly hours went by as the lower cam on his bow that had laid across his testicals and began pinching his balls as he began to let the bow down,,,Cried of pain were heard for miles he stated as it began to tear away from the cam , and then whammy... bow derailed and he was free!
> ,,To this day, I haven't heard anything so funny in all my life,,,,,The guy Stated,,,,though it's funny, now when he thinks about it,,,It was the most painful lesson he has ever learned,,,,,,


Winner!


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

I feel a dull pain down below after reading that one.


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

O my little buddies hurt just hearing that. You win end the thread it will not be topped.


----------



## Eliteone2383 (Jul 10, 2015)

My stomach has that nauseating just kicked in the boys feeling.


----------



## MDC (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm thinking I just might sell all my archery stuff after that story....

Can you just imagine the panic (not to mention pain!) that guy was going through? "Okay, how am I gonna fix this?" 

Makes me think of the middle school kid in my class that got his Johnson caught in his zipper... DURING CLASS!


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Takeum said:


> I had a guy come in with a bow one time wanting his string reinstalled,,,, I asked him, how it came off the bow and He stated " I don't want to talk about it." I looked the bow over, and again asked,, come on man,,,, how'd you derail it? dry Fire?,,,, again,,,, He stated, I really don't want to talk about it,,,, well,,, I thought about a story I heard the night before on Archery talk and started to chuckle to myself, Then I said to the guy, at least you didn't get your nads caught in the cam when you were letting the bow down... I started laughing about what I had heard when the guy said, Who told you? He went on to say that it was him.... the guy who had his nads caught up in his cam when he tried to let his bow down while in his shorts on ,,,,,,Then he started to think about who might have posted it up on archery talk and immediately his buddy came to mind,,, He was the ONLY person beside his wife who heard about his cries of pain that evening as He tried to let the bow bck down after seemingly hours went by as the lower cam on his bow that had laid across his testicals and began pinching his balls as he began to let the bow down,,,Cried of pain were heard for miles he stated as it began to tear away from the cam , and then whammy... bow derailed and he was free!
> ,,To this day, I haven't heard anything so funny in all my life,,,,,The guy Stated,,,,though it's funny, now when he thinks about it,,,It was the most painful lesson he has ever learned,,,,,,


Reminds me of that classic saying in the movie.......how the hell did you get the beans above the pork?......oh oh we got a bleeder........the fun could go on forever with this johnson story.


----------



## dagwood64 (May 9, 2014)

Takeum said:


> I had a guy come in with a bow one time wanting his string reinstalled,,,, I asked him, how it came off the bow and He stated " I don't want to talk about it." I looked the bow over, and again asked,, come on man,,,, how'd you derail it? dry Fire?,,,, again,,,, He stated, I really don't want to talk about it,,,, well,,, I thought about a story I heard the night before on Archery talk and started to chuckle to myself, Then I said to the guy, at least you didn't get your nads caught in the cam when you were letting the bow down... I started laughing about what I had heard when the guy said, Who told you? He went on to say that it was him.... the guy who had his nads caught up in his cam when he tried to let his bow down while in his shorts on ,,,,,,Then he started to think about who might have posted it up on archery talk and immediately his buddy came to mind,,, He was the ONLY person beside his wife who heard about his cries of pain that evening as He tried to let the bow bck down after seemingly hours went by as the lower cam on his bow that had laid across his testicals and began pinching his balls as he began to let the bow down,,,Cried of pain were heard for miles he stated as it began to tear away from the cam , and then whammy... bow derailed and he was free!
> ,,To this day, I haven't heard anything so funny in all my life,,,,,The guy Stated,,,,though it's funny, now when he thinks about it,,,It was the most painful lesson he has ever learned,,,,,,


Won't stop me from shooting my bow. I don't use mine anymore, been married too long.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

dagwood64 said:


> Won't stop me from shooting my bow. I don't use mine anymore, been married too long.


Hahaha. That's funny right there. 
I think I would have just cut the string. 


ruttnwapati said:


> Reminds me of that classic saying in the movie.......how the hell did you get the beans above the pork?......oh oh we got a bleeder........the fun could go on forever with this johnson story.


----------



## bull moose (Dec 22, 2010)

Makes me want to wear a cup when I go to the shoot tomorrow ....


----------



## cttrailrider (Jun 10, 2008)

I heard this story second hand. A fellow came to the bow shop to pickup his new mathews bow. He came in with his son, about 15 yrs old and knew it all. While dad was paying for the bow, his son picked it up and drew the bow. His father said "don't dry fire my new bow". His son replied "I know what I'm doing". He then removed his hand from grip while at full draw. That bow came back so fast, hitting him in the face. The kid didn't say a word, put the bow on the counter, went to the bathroom and stayed there for 15 minutes.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I would say his draw length was way too long if he got his nutz caught up. Brings new meaning to the term "string stop"!!!!


----------



## addileehunter (Aug 23, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## Will1616 (Feb 22, 2015)

Had a guy the other day after I shot my first Robin Hood ever tell me he no longer shot compound bows because they where to easy to shoot robin hoods with


----------



## Bowhuntertim (Jun 4, 2006)

Takeum said:


> I had a guy come in with a bow one time wanting his string reinstalled,,,, I asked him, how it came off the bow and He stated " I don't want to talk about it." I looked the bow over, and again asked,, come on man,,,, how'd you derail it? dry Fire?,,,, again,,,, He stated, I really don't want to talk about it,,,, well,,, I thought about a story I heard the night before on Archery talk and started to chuckle to myself, Then I said to the guy, at least you didn't get your nads caught in the cam when you were letting the bow down... I started laughing about what I had heard when the guy said, Who told you? He went on to say that it was him.... the guy who had his nads caught up in his cam when he tried to let his bow down while in his shorts on ,,,,,,Then he started to think about who might have posted it up on archery talk and immediately his buddy came to mind,,, He was the ONLY person beside his wife who heard about his cries of pain that evening as He tried to let the bow bck down after seemingly hours went by as the lower cam on his bow that had laid across his testicals and began pinching his balls as he began to let the bow down,,,Cried of pain were heard for miles he stated as it began to tear away from the cam , and then whammy... bow derailed and he was free!
> ,,To this day, I haven't heard anything so funny in all my life,,,,,The guy Stated,,,,though it's funny, now when he thinks about it,,,It was the most painful lesson he has ever learned,,,,,,


Well, might as well wrap this thread up. Nobody has a chance of topping that one!


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

Dale_B1 said:


> I think this thread is getting off subject. It was suppose to be stories we HEAR from customers coming into a shop. Not how the customer was treated or how your buddy shoots.
> Just saying.
> Anyway had a guy come in one time at 2 in the afternoon. Wants to buy a bow and has never shot before. He seems to be in a huge rush, then says ya he is going Hunting at 4. OKAY!!!!!!!! I explain to him he will not be even remotely ready to Hunt by then. But he is adtimite he will be hunting. Needless to say we never saw him or his bow again.


actually the OP just said stories heard at the shop. there are plenty of terrible techs and bow shops out there that make for stories.


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

cttrailrider said:


> I heard this story second hand. A fellow came to the bow shop to pickup his new mathews bow. He came in with his son, about 15 yrs old and knew it all. While dad was paying for the bow, his son picked it up and drew the bow. His father said "don't dry fire my new bow". His son replied "I know what I'm doing". He then removed his hand from grip while at full draw. That bow came back so fast, hitting him in the face. The kid didn't say a word, put the bow on the counter, went to the bathroom and stayed there for 15 minutes.


Well at least he technically didn't "dry fire" the bow. The weight of the bow should have slowed it down enough not to harm anything, except the kid haha!


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bought a bow off of the classifieds here a few months back. After it came in I decided to take it to the local shop I used to go to all the time to have him look it over and make sure nothing was damaged that I couldn't see (new to archery so figured someone who has been doing this for a while longer is more qualified than me) btw the bow is a Athens Accomplice 34

I get there and have him look it over. He says it all looks good that he could tell. I ask how much it would cost to change the cams because the draw length was too long. He looks at me weird and asks why I would need to change the cams to change the draw length. I tell him that they are draw specific cams. He asks what brand and I tell him Athens (like the sticker on the limbs wouldn't give it away). He said he never heard of that brand before and thought it was weird that a bow has draw specific cams instead of rotating mods....sitting on the shelf not 10-15 feet behind him and to the right is a line of brand new ELITE bows. Then, to my horror, proceeds to draw my bow back with his fingers and without an arrow nocked. 

Haven't been back since and don't plan on going back either.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Whiplash07 said:


> Bought a bow off of the classifieds here a few months back. After it came in I decided to take it to the local shop I used to go to all the time to have him look it over and make sure nothing was damaged that I couldn't see (new to archery so figured someone who has been doing this for a while longer is more qualified than me) btw the bow is a Athens Accomplice 34
> 
> I get there and have him look it over. He says it all looks good that he could tell. I ask how much it would cost to change the cams because the draw length was too long. He looks at me weird and asks why I would need to change the cams to change the draw length. I tell him that they are draw specific cams. He asks what brand and I tell him Athens (like the sticker on the limbs wouldn't give it away). He said he never heard of that brand before and thought it was weird that a bow has draw specific cams instead of rotating mods....sitting on the shelf not 10-15 feet behind him and to the right is a line of brand new ELITE bows. Then, to my horror, proceeds to draw my bow back with his fingers and without an arrow nocked.
> 
> Haven't been back since and don't plan on going back either.


 the elite bows are modular unless it was an older model as I'm only familiar with the post 2011 elites.


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> the elite bows are modular unless it was an older model as I'm only familiar with the post 2011 elites.


Wouldn't you still have to change the entire mod to change draw length tho


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Whiplash07 said:


> Wouldn't you still have to change the entire mod to change draw length tho


Yeah you change mods on it but it's not the whole cam.


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> Yeah you change mods on it but it's not the whole cam.


Ah ok....he made it sound like it was weird bc it didn't have a rotating mod
Of course I could have misunderstood his confusion too.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Whiplash07 said:


> Ah ok....he made it sound like it was weird bc it didn't have a rotating mod
> Of course I could have misunderstood his confusion too.


Yeah most upper end bows aside from pse and bowtech don't have rotating mods. (probably forgetting a few that do but those two I know for sure)


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> Yeah most upper end bows aside from pse and bowtech don't have rotating mods. (probably forgetting a few that do but those two I know for sure)


Wouldn't Hoyt have a rotating mod as well...you just have to change to the mod with your correct draw length then rotate it to get your desired length????


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Whiplash07 said:


> Wouldn't Hoyt have a rotating mod as well...you just have to change to the mod with your correct draw length then rotate it to get your desired length????


No it's a module. So you need to buy a new price and screw it to the cam to change draw length.


----------



## Whiplash07 (Jun 30, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> No it's a module. So you need to buy a new price and screw it to the cam to change draw length.


See....learn something new everyday....now I know a little more than I did a few minutes ago


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

Whiplash07 said:


> See....learn something new everyday....now I know a little more than I did a few minutes ago


Yeah


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> No it's a module. So you need to buy a new price and screw it to the cam to change draw length.


That true for everything except the Ignite and Rukus; both a rotating modules. But they are Hoyts "youth" bows.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

I stopped at my local shop one afternoon during deer season 3-4 years ago. Got involved in the normal b/s session, when a customer came in and tells the shop owner that he has shot 2 deer now and finds no blood. Wants to slow his bow down 'cause he is going through them too fast.


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

Anschutz said:


> That's like telling a new private to get a box of grid squares and Chen light batteries or a new LT to take exhaust samples to brigade. Thankfully I didn't fall for that second one.


Or a nub just out of sub school being sent to the torpedo room to get a TM punch from the chief. Send them to get 100 feet if shoreline.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

They all start with, "hold my beer ,watch this" LOL


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

rick prather said:


> I stopped at my local shop one afternoon during deer season 3-4 years ago. Got involved in the normal b/s session, when a customer came in and tells the shop owner that he has shot 2 deer now and finds no blood. Wants to slow his bow down 'cause he is going through them too fast.


Mine goes through them pretty fast too. Magnus Stinger moving at 265 teens to zip through pretty quick. But generally is the lungs not a miss like I'm guessing happened here


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

I was at one of the local shops this weekend. I rarely go. As I hate dealing with any of them. But I wanted to shoot a nitrum turbo. Before I decided to get rid of my Htr. The tech asked what bow I was currently shooting. When I told him Htr. He laughed and said it was a piece of crap with no energy. He went on to tell me. That he has taking several back. And one guy returned his. Because he didn't get a pass thru on a rabbit. It was all I could do not to laugh when he was telling me this.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

bowtechJDW said:


> I was at one of the local shops this weekend. I rarely go. As I hate dealing with any of them. But I wanted to shoot a nitrum turbo. Before I decided to get rid of my Htr. The tech asked what bow I was currently shooting. When I told him Htr. He laughed and said it was a piece of crap with no energy. He went on to tell me. That he has taking several back. And one guy returned his. Because he didn't get a pass thru on a rabbit. It was all I could do not to laugh when he was telling me this.


Lol. What's he pulling? 5 pounds?


----------



## zacii (Jun 12, 2015)

bowtechJDW said:


> I was at one of the local shops this weekend. I rarely go. As I hate dealing with any of them. But I wanted to shoot a nitrum turbo. Before I decided to get rid of my Htr. The tech asked what bow I was currently shooting. When I told him Htr. He laughed and said it was a piece of crap with no energy. He went on to tell me. That he has taking several back. And one guy returned his. Because he didn't get a pass thru on a rabbit. It was all I could do not to laugh when he was telling me this.





Anschutz said:


> Lol. What's he pulling? 5 pounds?


Maybe he was hunting a were-rabbit


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

AJBowhunter95 said:


> That true for everything except the Ignite and Rukus; both a rotating modules. But they are Hoyts "youth" bows.


GTX cam has a rotating mod on target bows like Podium


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Robert43 said:


> GTX cam has a rotating mod on target bows like Podium


Forgot about those, I have the spiral cam on my podium x. That's probably why.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

AJBowhunter95 said:


> Forgot about those, I have the spiral cam on my podium x. That's probably why.





Robert43 said:


> GTX cam has a rotating mod on target bows like Podium





AJBowhunter95 said:


> That true for everything except the Ignite and Rukus; both a rotating modules. But they are Hoyts "youth" bows.


Oh ok. I'm was referring to the upper end Hoyt hunting bows. Only Hoyt target bow I've shot is the pro edge elite with z5 cams.


----------



## AJBowhunter95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Maxpetros said:


> Oh ok. I'm was referring to the upper end Hoyt hunting bows. Only Hoyt target bow I've shot is the pro edge elite with z5 cams.


That's a good shooting bow, it was a hard choice between the two for me.


----------



## Eliteone2383 (Jul 10, 2015)

bowtechJDW said:


> I was at one of the local shops this weekend. I rarely go. As I hate dealing with any of them. But I wanted to shoot a nitrum turbo. Before I decided to get rid of my Htr. The tech asked what bow I was currently shooting. When I told him Htr. He laughed and said it was a piece of crap with no energy. He went on to tell me. That he has taking several back. And one guy returned his. Because he didn't get a pass thru on a rabbit. It was all I could do not to laugh when he was telling me this.


HTR junk? Far from it. Not a speed burner but the accuracy and draw on that bow is unrivaled.


----------



## Maxpetros (Nov 21, 2013)

AJBowhunter95 said:


> That's a good shooting bow, it was a hard choice between the two for me.


Yeah. It's a great shooter.


----------



## FeelMyWrathSHO (Oct 27, 2014)

Saw a guy take a pull down scale one time and put it on one of the rubber coated hooks that were screwed in a 2x4 for hanging your bow on after you shoot. The 2x4 was just resting over top of the two rails for a small garage door at the back of the range, both ends secure though so it wouldn't slip off if someone bumped it. But anyways, the guy puts his bow on the scale and proceeds to pull it down (and not a cheap bow either) and Whack! ends up pulling the hook right out of the 2x4. The bow goes crashing down on the cement floor and the 2x4 flipping over and falls right on top of it lol the employees come running around the corner to see what happened and dudes just standing there staring at it and starts yelling at the employees that "Those hooks are suppose to be anchored!" lol and they're like "Those hooks are for hanging your bow up, they're not suppose to hold a heavy load. What are you doing? We have good scales in the shop lol." Luckily my bow and some others were hanging over on the wall instead, I would have been pisssed to say the least if it was hanging there and I wasn't in there to take it off before he did it lol. Ya think some flimsy garage door rails would have been a good sign that maybe it's not such a good idea but I guess not lol I'm surprised that he didn't pull the whole damn garage door down.

Another one that comes to mind that's similar to someones earlier post is a guy came in with an old 80's or 90's PSE and asked the employee if it was safe to shoot 'cause he found it in a basement after a flood lol and the employee said "well with these old bows you never know what can happen so we can't say for sure whether it's safe or not but from first glance nothing looks apparent.". Then dude goes on and says if they have any one pin sights "because this thing shoots so flat" lol and the employee says yea here's one for a $100 (or something like that) and hes like "oh that's too much" and then the employee shows him a trophy ridge mist 3 pin for $20 and dudes like "that's too many pins, this thing shoots so flat I only need one pin" and the employee is like "well you can take out the other pins if you want, I don't think they make a one pin in your price range" then he says that he'll check around and be back.

The worst seems to be the people who think they know everything about archery when it's very apparent that they know very little. You can't know everything about archery 'cause were still discovering new things every year.

But yeah the most common are the "well my buddy..." or "no, I didn't dry fire it...". My closest shop doesn't even ask most the time anymore they're just like "well you might need new this, this and possibly this, we'll look it over and let you know.". Some are just derailed and survive others need a complete overhaul.

People never cease to amaze me everyday.


----------



## BuckyHunter13 (Feb 9, 2012)

UncleBoo said:


> I agree that there are both good understanding and willing to learn govt employees, and knows it alls. I would probably also have to agree there are more know it alls in DC, than anywhere else. Down here in the south, that doesn't seem to be, as much, the case, there are a lot more people like myself that are willing to listen and learn. Yes I work with govt employees everyday, because I am one myself.
> 
> As well, there are more than enough know it alls, that aren't govt workers too.



Have to agree with this... Both that there are more in that general area and that they're largely representative of the general population. And I also work with them every weekday... except during hunting season. :darkbeer:


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

This happened at work but it's too funny not to share. Was talking to a New guy about bowhunting and he said something about getting his bow out soon to start shooting to get ready for deer season and after I said I shoot year round he answered with " I used to, but after I started shooting nocks and fletchings off I quit shooting as much. Got too expensive"


----------



## cadethearcher (Jul 28, 2014)

I know a guy who was borrowing some arrows and he robin hooded one of the arrows


----------



## Bowguy867 (Nov 6, 2014)

I was in a pro shop many years ago n a couple nuts came in. I'm from Jersey but it ain't my fault. I don't think like em, talk like em or live near many. But being its NJ dumb can be the norm. One week a guy came in exclaiming deer hunting is dangerous. He didn't hunt but sort of figured he knew some thing. Back than almost everyone climbed so I informed him most guys are shooting down at deer n the arrows stick in ground he didn't seem to understand. I re explained it n he was shocked as I told him again the deer are on the ground n bowhunters in trees.. He said he thought the deer climbed too.,
The next guy around the same timeframe., was explaining to a crowd how tough deer were., he said he shot a 6 pt muzzleloader season on opening day., he blew the heart out n actually found it lying in the snow. The next year, he was in the same spot, opening day n the exact same 6 point came out. He shot it again. This time he found it., his proof it was the same deer was that there was no heart., he said it lived for a year without one. That's zombie stuff right there..


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Bowguy867 said:


> I was in a pro shop many years ago n a couple nuts came in. I'm from Jersey but it ain't my fault. I don't think like em, talk like em or live near many. But being its NJ dumb can be the norm. One week a guy came in exclaiming deer hunting is dangerous. He didn't hunt but sort of figured he knew some thing. Back than almost everyone climbed so I informed him most guys are shooting down at deer n the arrows stick in ground he didn't seem to understand. I re explained it n he was shocked as I told him again the deer are on the ground n bowhunters in trees.. He said he thought the deer climbed too.,
> The next guy around the same timeframe., was explaining to a crowd how tough deer were., he said he shot a 6 pt muzzleloader season on opening day., he blew the heart out n actually found it lying in the snow. The next year, he was in the same spot, opening day n the exact same 6 point came out. He shot it again. This time he found it., his proof it was the same deer was that there was no heart., he said it lived for a year without one. That's zombie stuff right there..


Just....wow. And there are loads of people like that out there that are making kids and voting.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Bowguy867 said:


> I was in a pro shop many years ago n a couple nuts came in. I'm from Jersey but it ain't my fault. I don't think like em, talk like em or live near many. But being its NJ dumb can be the norm. One week a guy came in exclaiming deer hunting is dangerous. He didn't hunt but sort of figured he knew some thing. Back than almost everyone climbed so I informed him most guys are shooting down at deer n the arrows stick in ground he didn't seem to understand. I re explained it n he was shocked as I told him again the deer are on the ground n bowhunters in trees.. He said he thought the deer climbed too.,
> The next guy around the same timeframe., was explaining to a crowd how tough deer were., he said he shot a 6 pt muzzleloader season on opening day., he blew the heart out n actually found it lying in the snow. The next year, he was in the same spot, opening day n the exact same 6 point came out. He shot it again. This time he found it., his proof it was the same deer was that there was no heart., he said it lived for a year without one. That's zombie stuff right there..


Omg


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

"Matthews are junk and Bow Tech & Elite shoot like each other" heard this today lmao


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

hmcnavyidc said:


> "Matthews are junk and Bow Tech & Elite shoot like each other" heard this today lmao


Lol heard someone say the other day that their PSE was way smoother and deader than any Elite out there.. Haha yeah, ok


----------



## boner (Jan 9, 2008)

I just read one on here yesterday. A guy started a thread on broadheads tuning, posted a pic of two field points dead on and the the broadheads about an inch to the right. He wanted to know if that was acceptable or not. Several helpful comments were made, and then of course someone had to write in that if it were his it would be acceptable at 80 yds. Come on, really.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

All Win & win bows have rotating mods
& dual string stops


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Lol heard someone say the other day that their PSE was way smoother and deader than any Elite out there.. Haha yeah, ok


Well more than likely his PSE was faster. Highly unlikely deader in the hand but possible.


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

My favorite is every single ******* that came in that didn't know anything about bows would look at what we have and say "I have a Mathews solo cam". I would then proceed to ask what model and the answer was always "solo cam" like I was the stupid one


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

buckbuster31 said:


> My favorite is every single ******* that came in that didn't know anything about bows would look at what we have and say "I have a Mathews solo cam". I would then proceed to ask what model and the answer was always "solo cam" like I was the stupid one


Had that been before except it was a Hoyt I asked what model & Hoyt XT2000 I tried to explane thats the limb size ie XT1000 XT3000 & but didnt understand


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Robert43 said:


> Had that been before except it was a Hoyt I asked what model & Hoyt XT2000 I tried to explane thats the limb size ie XT1000 XT3000 & but didnt understand


You see this all the time on craigslist with people selling their Hoyt "ZR200" (cheapo hoyt limbs).


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Long time ago, a shop owner told me that the reason Mathews bows were so fast is because the arrow continues to accelerate for about 20 yards after it leaves the bow.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

FS560 said:


> Long time ago, a shop owner told me that the reason Mathews bows were so fast is because the arrow continues to accelerate for about 20 yards after it leaves the bow.


I thought rocket only made broadheads.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Ten pages of funny stories. The sad part is that these people walk among us and they reproduce.


----------



## KodiakII (Aug 6, 2015)

FS560 said:


> Long time ago, a shop owner told me that the reason Mathews bows were so fast is because the arrow continues to accelerate for about 20 yards after it leaves the bow.


Retired physics teacher no doubt!


----------



## Fasteddy21 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had to wait a few pages to post again because both of my good stories happen to deal with Mathews. I am no hater/fanboy, but I was in the local Mathews dealer, a fairly large dealer, biggest in the state for sales apparently. I watch a buddy get his brand new MR6 set up. 70#'s, 31 inch draw length. The tech suggests GT 5575's. I try to explain to my buddy that .400 spine arrows (without tipping off the tech I am disagreeing with his assessment) are the worst thing he could purchase today. Tech says "man, speed kills." I just walked off. Two years later I finally convince said buddy to buy proper spine arrows after he wouldn't quit *****ing about the loudness of his bow and the lack of accuracy past 20 yards. No telling how many guys they have sent out the door like that.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

FS560 said:


> Ten pages of funny stories. The sad part is that these people walk among us and they reproduce.


LOL! And vote!


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

And are elected officials


45er said:


> LOL! And vote!


----------



## I Miss Alot (Jan 15, 2014)

FS560 said:


> Ten pages of funny stories. The sad part is that these people walk among us and they reproduce.


They do something much worse than reproduce.......they vote.


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

i was at my local pro shop picking my bow up after they tuned it.the guy working behind the counter was telling a camo wearing customer that he had his hands around a world record rack so that got my attention.turns out he was talking about antlers...................


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

We had a guy come in the local shop wanting to buy one of those semi-automatic crossbows, shop owner was like they don't make any, the guy got upset and said you don't know what your talking about! I just watched a movie that they were using one in it (van Helsing) and if he didn't have one could he order him one.... The guy was dead serious and was bummed that it wasn't real, left upset about it.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

brtesite said:


> All Win & win bows have rotating mods
> & dual string stops


this is not a shop story. it is a true statement


----------



## HunterVern (Jul 4, 2012)

Not customer story but a customer's story.I ordered a string on here and took my two cam bow in to my local shop to get it installed. Pretty simple, right? It is a Strother bow so the cables don't have yokes, just serving and loops at both ends. Even though the serving is different lengths on each end the guy tells me there is no need to put them on in a specific orientation. He then proceeded to put the cables on in a loop rather than have them cross so the bow works. Luckily, another person, not an employee but someone who frequents the shop, came over and straightened it out. 

Since then I have built my own press and do my own strings.


----------



## strother69 (Apr 17, 2011)

Etheis said:


> Or the guy who thought his bow was shooting "lights out"
> View attachment 2486673


sadly, been there


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

We need some more stories!!!

Was at the Proshop today using the press, guy came in with a bow he was given, wanted it set to 60# and wanted some arrows. Tech turned it up and cut him some arrows. Guy went and shot 2 sets of 6 arrows, had the tech adjust the sight and on the 3rd set 2 went in the x he went and pulled the other 4, shot them 1 hit the x, he then proceeded to leave it and shoot the other 3 repeatedly until 4 were on the x. Then took a picture and said his buddy would NOT LET HIM hunt unless he could hit the x 4 times. he then bought a case and tags and said he was going out this week.. 

I feel sorry for the deer, and a little for myself since i spent more time on timing my cams as he did during the entire process lol


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have an interesting story...

So this guy comes into the shop to shoot his old pse bow. Im shooting as well and can automatically feel something is not right with this guy. He tells me how he got his crossbow and Hoyt bow stolen out of his storage shed and now he has this old PSE to shoot. He says its been in his truck since he got it and he wants to make sure the sights are on so he can hunt tonight. So he shoots and has probably 6" group at 20. He says "Well thatll kill a deer!" So he leaves FINALLY and that was last i saw him. I guess he came in there the next day and tells the shop owner how he killed a doe and all. He gives the shop owner his address, name, and phone number so the owner can go hunt at his place. He also gives him a long list of stuff he got stolen out of his car. The owner also gave him a used target bc he felt bad for the guy. Well the guy comes back the next Saturday with his 17 or so year old son. The guy looks and asks the owner questions about this Diamond Core bow. Later the son is asking questions and saying how cool this hoyt charger is. The bow is owned by this 12 year old boy and the dad was there answering the 17 year olds questions about it. Well the shop owner starts working on a bow and all of a sudden both the dad and son are gone. The owner looks on the rack and the Diamond Core is gone and we find later that the Charger is also gone. 

This was the day that I really realized how messed up some people are. These guys knowingly stole a 12 yr old boys bow and a bow from a small shop. At least the guy left his name, number, and address for us to give the sheriff for the investigation [emoji106]🏼

Someone also tried breaking into the shop a couple days later. Mustve been them trying to get some bow accessories.


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

LadyBowhunter12 said:


> I have an interesting story...
> 
> So this guy comes into the shop to shoot his old pse bow. Im shooting as well and can automatically feel something is not right with this guy. He tells me how he got his crossbow and Hoyt bow stolen out of his storage shed and now he has this old PSE to shoot. He says its been in his truck since he got it and he wants to make sure the sights are on so he can hunt tonight. So he shoots and has probably 6" group at 20. He says "Well thatll kill a deer!" So he leaves FINALLY and that was last i saw him. I guess he came in there the next day and tells the shop owner how he killed a doe and all. He gives the shop owner his address, name, and phone number so the owner can go hunt at his place. He also gives him a long list of stuff he got stolen out of his car. The owner also gave him a used target bc he felt bad for the guy. Well the guy comes back the next Saturday with his 17 or so year old son. The guy looks and asks the owner questions about this Diamond Core bow. Later the son is asking questions and saying how cool this hoyt charger is. The bow is owned by this 12 year old boy and the dad was there answering the 17 year olds questions about it. Well the shop owner starts working on a bow and all of a sudden both the dad and son are gone. The owner looks on the rack and the Diamond Core is gone and we find later that the Charger is also gone.
> 
> ...


Wow thats low!


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

strother69 said:


> sadly, been there


Funny thing was he was trying to pull way too much weight I asked him if I could back it down for him and he said no that it was easy, next try arrow went flying into the ceiling. Then he had the nerve to blame it on his release LOL


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bowguy867 said:


> I'm from Jersey but it ain't my fault..


Best quote on this whole thread. Hilarious.


----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## Morsoseth (Nov 11, 2012)

Sad but true story. Had to stop off at a pro shop just the other week to have strings put on a bow. Short version, I'm in sales and work with a few other guys who accompanied me to the shop. Only one of them got out and of course, he's the one that's as dumb as a box of rocks. I'm talking to the tech and we hear the sound of an indian. You know..the Indian war cry from the old western movies. To my horror I look over to see my co-worker dry firing a recurve he picked up. Shop owner walks out of the back and dryly says "you might as well throw it on the ground and stomp on the damn thing." I thanked the tech and walked out pretending not to know said Apache.


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Had a guy in here last week that had a Whisker biscuit installed by one of the local big box stores.
He brings it to me because he is having trouble grouping with it.
What they did was to install the rest in front of the bow.
I show him that it is incorrect and he tells me that the first guy just flipped it over and installed it and that you loaded the arrows from the bottom!
After a few minutes the "real" big box store, archery expert came over to look at it and said that it was installed wrong. He proceeded to take the rest apart and flip the disc the correct way so the arrow would be loaded from the top, but still left it in front of the bow!!


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

Was shooting at a pro shop a few years ago when the Omen's first came out. A mid 30's gentleman came in and said I want to buy an 80# Omen. Shop owner asked him if he'd ever shot one before, and the guy said no, but I can bench 350# all day long. Shop owner tried to convince him to at least test fire a 60# and 70# Omen, and the customer refused. Owner got the bow tuned up and all set up with release, sight, arrows, the whole nine yards. The guy paid for the bow, then went over to the range. Hooks up his wrist strap, draws the bow with NO ARROW, puts his finger on the trigger and BOOM. At this point my jaw was on the floor. Guy comes back over to the shop table and says good thing this bow is warrantied. Owner proceeds to tell him that he would have to buy strings, cables, cams, and limbs out of his own pocket because warranties don't cover dry-fires. Guy was appalled, threw his bow at the shop owner, then stomped out the door. I've seen dry fires, but I've NEVER seen one on purpose. Especially with an 80# speed bow. Needless to say the shop owner now owns a PSE frankenbow


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Jufrio said:


> Was shooting at a pro shop a few years ago when the Omen's first came out. A mid 30's gentleman came in and said I want to buy an 80# Omen. Shop owner asked him if he'd ever shot one before, and the guy said no, but I can bench 350# all day long. Shop owner tried to convince him to at least test fire a 60# and 70# Omen, and the customer refused. Owner got the bow tuned up and all set up with release, sight, arrows, the whole nine yards. The guy paid for the bow, then went over to the range. Hooks up his wrist strap, draws the bow with NO ARROW, puts his finger on the trigger and BOOM. At this point my jaw was on the floor. Guy comes back over to the shop table and says good thing this bow is warrantied. Owner proceeds to tell him that he would have to buy strings, cables, cams, and limbs out of his own pocket because warranties don't cover dry-fires. Guy was appalled, threw his bow at the shop owner, then stomped out the door. I've seen dry fires, but I've NEVER seen one on purpose. Especially with an 80# speed bow. Needless to say the shop owner now owns a PSE frankenbow


that situation is just as much the shop owners fault.


----------



## Jufrio (Sep 18, 2012)

friedm1 said:


> that situation is just as much the shop owners fault.


I wish I could agree, but the customer was ADAMANT about the 80# bow. At that point, the shop owner could have done two things. 1) Refuse service to the customer and risk the guy blabbing to anyone and everyone he could, or 2) Sell the guy the bow and see what happened. 

It's not the shop owners fault that the guy PURPOSELY DRY-FIRED the bow. Then thought that it should be covered under the warranty....


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I overheard a conversation at a shop where the guy behind the counter said, "Yeah, I can hold my bow back and not get tired! I held on an 8 point for 35 minutes!" I got out of there quickly...


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

D.Short said:


> Was on the line at spot practice night and the joker next to me says," I switch out my arrows every couple of rounds so the carbon doesn't heat up and change the spine".


I'd tell him to keep shooting it so it turns into a Diamond!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I could probably update this thread daily. Today a guy comes in with a bow and says he bought it off ebay and when it arrived he held it at mid chest while his wife sat a 50 lb bag of deer corn on the string "to check the poundage." It was supposed to be 70 lbs but the 50 lb bag brought it to full draw so he wanted me to make it 70 (it was a 50 lb bow). Then I get a call from a guy who says he has shot his Mom's car with a bow he bought from a pawn shop and wants to know why the "fiber optic sights" aren't hitting where he is aiming. He is currently out on the range and flinging arrows all out in the field (missing a 6' x 6' target) I went out to help but I don't think its possible, so I sighted it in to me and handed it back (I also moved my truck).


----------



## that1guy27 (Jun 26, 2015)

archeryshack said:


> I could probably update this thread daily. Today a guy comes in with a bow and says he bought it off ebay and when it arrived he held it at mid chest while his wife sat a 50 lb bag of deer corn on the string "to check the poundage." It was supposed to be 70 lbs but the 50 lb bag brought it to full draw so he wanted me to make it 70 (it was a 50 lb bow). Then I get a call from a guy who says he has shot his Mom's car with a bow he bought from a pawn shop and wants to know why the "fiber optic sights" aren't hitting where he is aiming. He is currently out on the range and flinging arrows all out in the field (missing a 6' x 6' target) I went out to help but I don't think its possible, so I sighted it in to me and handed it back (I also moved my truck).


Keep them coming then! Lol


----------



## Wldcat10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahaha good stuff!


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

A bow shop was recommended to me to get my string and cables changed, so I was visiting to check it out, talking to the owner, I asked him about Limbdriver rest since I wanted to change my rest to one of those at the same time as the string, he looked on his computer and asked me if those were made by makita or porter cable? I leaned over and looked at his computer he had googled "naildriver", so I left and bought an Ez Gren press


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

A very old Bear bow came in today with a zip tie around it with marks. When I asked what it was for...."its my sight"


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

"My bow was just sitting in the case and it blew up".


----------



## cp5 (Nov 22, 2008)

SHPoet said:


> "My bow was just sitting in the case and it blew up".


I hear that one a lot more than I should


----------



## abbykristine (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a guy that brought in his bow and complaining that is wasn't shooting right. So we asked him what he was doing previously before he noticed his bow wasn't shooting right. He apparently soaked his bow in the bath tub for a few hours to prevent dry fires. That was definitely a new one for me and super confusing while we were tuning it.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

SHPoet said:


> "My bow was just sitting in the case and it blew up".


Actually believe it or not it has happened. Usually bows where the string and cables have not been changed in many, many years. But the usual reasons is the archer leaving loose broadheads in the case. You would be suprised how many customers come in the shop open their cases and there are loose broadheads floating around in it.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

A couple years ago this idiot comes into the local shop and goes to the range and, after shooting several arrows, decides to go the display case and look at the releases. He purchases one of them then loads up and shoots several more arrows and decides that the release could be lightened up a bit so he cranks down on the adjustment screw and gives it a try. He set the release a bit too hot and on first draw it fired at about 1/4 draw, sending the arrow about 15 feet down range. Well, he tightened it up a bit and started blazing away, but soon the release fired prematurely again and sent the arrow into the wall about 1 foot above the bale, ruining the arrow. He proceeded to tighten it up a bit more and everything went fine, but later it misfired again, but he wasn't sure if it was the fault of the release or did he accidentally touch it off when drawing? He came to full draw, pointed the arrow at a safe place on the target, then pulled hard against the wall a couple times and decided that the release was fine and continued shooting. Twenty arrows or so later the release misfired again, only this time it stuck the arrow about 30 feet up in the wall. By now things were not going so well and he was totally embarrassed so the went to lunch and came back later.

After returning, things went from bad to worse for this poor moron. The release functioned flawlessly for awhile and our moron thought his problem was over until he went down to pull his arrows. He was wearing moccasins and they were slick on the bottom. He grabbed one arrow and gave it a quick jerk to free it from the target, but those slick shoes slipped on the dusty floor and both feet shot straight up in the air and down he went. The problem for this poor idiot was that he didn't have time to let go of the arrow as he fell which resulted in him pulling the entire, very heavy bale, arrows and all, off its mount and it came crashing down from above with five arrows sticking out of the bale like a porcupine. He managed to roll out of the way before being seriously injured, but the weight of the bale crushed all five arrows. The shop manager came running over, helped him up and the two of them put the bale back up and together they picked the pieces of his arrows out of the target. At this point he realized that he only had seven arrows when he walked in in the morning and now they were all ruined due totally to his own stupidity. He could do nothing but pack up his bow and go home. His last words as he walked out the door were, "Well, I had better leave now while you still have a shop left" and away he went.

The worst part of this story is that THIS MORON WAS ME!!!!!!

Automan


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Ok, so here's one, even hough the list is endless after doing this for the last 18 years! Guy walks into the shop toting his late model Darton, has his son and son's friend by his side. Starts rattling on about how skilled he is in archery and how this bow he has is the top of the line. He makes it a point after asking for a new "looper" (d- loop in our terms) to be installed to say to his son and friend, I'll see if this guy can tie a "looper" as good as I can. I quietly chuckled and continued on, using his 2219 aluminum arrow to line things up. He asked what bow I shot, when I pointed to the Decree w/ Full Throttle cams and the DNA with Decree cams, he says, "Hmmm, those look a little slow." Another quiet chuckle from inside. I asked if there was anything else he needed and he stated, "Do you guys have a crutonograph here?" Yep crutonograph, not chronograph! Another chuckle, but led him to the range to shoot through the crutonograph! LOL! He explains to his kid that this bow of his,shoots right around 360 MPH (yep MPH not FPS) and is the fastest bow ever made. Well, he steps up to the chrono and fires the first shot 250's, then shoots a second shot 250's. Again I want to chuckle, but simply held it in while he was walking out with the kid telling him we must not have had the crutonograph set to MPH, but kilometers because it was reading waayy too low!


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I love it when people come in and want me to check the "PSI" on their bow (poundage)...it happens multiple times a year


----------



## deerbum (Oct 16, 2014)

automan26 said:


> A couple years ago this idiot comes into the local shop and goes to the range and, after shooting several arrows, decides to go the display case and look at the releases. He purchases one of them then loads up and shoots several more arrows and decides that the release could be lightened up a bit so he cranks down on the adjustment screw and gives it a try. He set the release a bit too hot and on first draw it fired at about 1/4 draw, sending the arrow about 15 feet down range. Well, he tightened it up a bit and started blazing away, but soon the release fired prematurely again and sent the arrow into the wall about 1 foot above the bale, ruining the arrow. He proceeded to tighten it up a bit more and everything went fine, but later it misfired again, but he wasn't sure if it was the fault of the release or did he accidentally touch it off when drawing? He came to full draw, pointed the arrow at a safe place on the target, then pulled hard against the wall a couple times and decided that the release was fine and continued shooting. Twenty arrows or so later the release misfired again, only this time it stuck the arrow about 30 feet up in the wall. By now things were not going so well and he was totally embarrassed so the went to lunch and came back later.
> 
> After returning, things went from bad to worse for this poor moron. The release functioned flawlessly for awhile and our moron thought his problem was over until he went down to pull his arrows. He was wearing moccasins and they were slick on the bottom. He grabbed one arrow and gave it a quick jerk to free it from the target, but those slick shoes slipped on the dusty floor and both feet shot straight up in the air and down he went. The problem for this poor idiot was that he didn't have time to let go of the arrow as he fell which resulted in him pulling the entire, very heavy bale, arrows and all, off its mount and it came crashing down from above with five arrows sticking out of the bale like a porcupine. He managed to roll out of the way before being seriously injured, but the weight of the bale crushed all five arrows. The shop manager came running over, helped him up and the two of them put the bale back up and together they picked the pieces of his arrows out of the target. At this point he realized that he only had seven arrows when he walked in in the morning and now they were all ruined due totally to his own stupidity. He could do nothing but pack up his bow and go home. His last words as he walked out the door were, "Well, I had better leave now while you still have a shop left" and away he went.
> 
> ...


I was kind of supprised reading reading through your story. I figured you were likely one of the rare people I know who almost never disparages anyone. I feel better now- lol!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

wolbear said:


> Ok, so here's one, even hough the list is endless after doing this for the last 18 years! Guy walks into the shop toting his late model Darton, has his son and son's friend by his side. Starts rattling on about how skilled he is in archery and how this bow he has is the top of the line. He makes it a point after asking for a new "looper" (d- loop in our terms) to be installed to say to his son and friend, I'll see if this guy can tie a "looper" as good as I can. I quietly chuckled and continued on, using his 2219 aluminum arrow to line things up. He asked what bow I shot, when I pointed to the Decree w/ Full Throttle cams and the DNA with Decree cams, he says, "Hmmm, those look a little slow." Another quiet chuckle from inside. I asked if there was anything else he needed and he stated, "Do you guys have a crutonograph here?" Yep crutonograph, not chronograph! Another chuckle, but led him to the range to shoot through the crutonograph! LOL! He explains to his kid that this bow of his,shoots right around 360 MPH (yep MPH not FPS) and is the fastest bow ever made. Well, he steps up to the chrono and fires the first shot 250's, then shoots a second shot 250's. Again I want to chuckle, but simply held it in while he was walking out with the kid telling him we must not have had the crutonograph set to MPH, but kilometers because it was reading waayy too low!


you're much nicer than I am. I would have taken your bow and sent one over the crutonOgraph "as a test". When he noticed the speed change I'd have said something like "custom new special forces grade limbs"


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 5, 2015)

I get really fed up of folks asking "what's the pressure on that bow?" because "it looks/feels like a lot of psi"

I tell them all the bows we keep in stock are about 14.7psi / 1.0 bar, but it'll vary a little depending on atmospheric conditions and be slightly less at altitude.

The usual reply is "okay, that doesn't sound too much then"

"Yeah it's pretty manageable for most people - you'll get used to that much pressure quite quickly..."


----------



## Bowfreak (Jul 23, 2002)

I had a guy who has shot recurves his whole life develop some shoulder problems and wanted to try a compound to see if he could keep shooting bows. He ended up liking a 50 lb Mathews No Cam and we set it all up. Since a release, peep, sight etc. was all new to him I told him when he left (after setting him up and getting him sighted in at 20) to bring it back in after a few days of shooting and we could readjust anything once he had gotten more comfortable. A couple days later he comes walking in and had brought a friend who proceeds to start telling me what I need to change on the customers bow. Move the peep, crank the lbs up, etc. Then proceeds to tell me he used to be a writer for one of the bowhunting magazines blah, blah, blah. Next he wants me to start moving the rest around because he didn't like the position. I asked the customer to bring the bow back to the paper tuner. I proceed to shoot a perfect bullet hole and then I have the customer shoot it and he gets a perfect bullet hole so I tell him that I didn't think we should be moving the rest when the bow was tuning so well. Then tells me he thinks the pin gap is too big and that I need to put a longer dloop on so the customer bow will have a longer draw length and will shoot faster because of the longer dloop. I tried to explain to him that putting a longer dloop doesn't actually change the draw length of the bow and wouldn't shoot any faster or decrease the pin gap. He never got it and I don't think he ever believed me, but heck he was the professional bow writer so what would I know.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread is gold. Keep it goin


----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

passinthrough12 said:


> This thread is gold. Keep it goin


Yup best thread on here to me


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Guy came in yesterday with an older bow with a broke string......said his chihuahua got ahold of it....no joke


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

archeryshack said:


> Guy came in yesterday with an older bow with a broke string......said his chihuahua got ahold of it....no joke


Hope the dog is OK, but I bet it won't do that again.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

archeryshack said:


> Guy came in yesterday with an older bow with a broke string......said his chihuahua got ahold of it....no joke


Got one better. Guy comes in string and both cables cut on his bow. He was going thru a divorce his wife cut them with a knife. Sure would have loved to seen the look on her face.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Haha..I bet she got a surprise


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Dale_B1 said:


> Got one better. Guy comes in string and both cables cut on his bow. He was going thru a divorce his wife cut them with a knife. Sure would have loved to seen the look on her face.


Lmfao. Sit down son!!! Dont touch my stuff again ahaha jk.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

UncleBoo said:


> I have to disagree.


I have to disagree with you.
I worked for the state for over 20 years and dealt with state employed engineers.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

My sides were hurting from laughing at these until it suddenly dawned on me............*.these people vote! *The smile quickly left my face. :mg:


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

archeryshack said:


> Guy came in yesterday with an older bow with a broke string......said his chihuahua got ahold of it....no joke


My cat likes to chew on the bowjax string silencers. She will destroyer one in short order. So I keep my bow behind shut doors so she can't get to it.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

45er said:


> My sides were hurting from laughing at these until it suddenly dawned on me............*.these people vote! *The smile quickly left my face. :mg:


And procreate....


----------



## sublauxation (Nov 21, 2013)

SHPoet said:


> "My bow was just sitting in the case and it blew up".


This happened to my brother twice, one with a set of strings/cables that were only a couple months old. He took a year off from shooting shortly after and opened his case a year later and they'd blown up again. No broadheads involved!


----------



## hunterta1 (May 27, 2013)

Worked in a shop for a while, had a customer come in with a pse (guy knew everything about every bow every made apparently), started rattling stuff of about how fast this pse was and what not but it was his brothers bow. He then told me he had ordered this bow that shoots 450+ fps which obviously struck me as odd because working as an archery tech, you spend a lot of your day researching. Anyways he shows me this picture and tells me it uses bands to shoot arrows at blazing speeds. I laughed on the inside, got this guys pse all set up and watched him walk away. Well later that day I did a little research on the "Super speed" bow he had showed me. Yup it'll shoot 450+ fps....with slingshot ammo. It shoots an arrow 250ish. It gave me a pretty good laugh when I saw that. I'm sure some of you have seen this bow before or read about it.


----------



## Code54 (Jun 11, 2015)

automan26 said:


> A couple years ago this idiot comes into the local shop and goes to the range and, after shooting several arrows, decides to go the display case and look at the releases. He purchases one of them then loads up and shoots several more arrows and decides that the release could be lightened up a bit so he cranks down on the adjustment screw and gives it a try. He set the release a bit too hot and on first draw it fired at about 1/4 draw, sending the arrow about 15 feet down range. Well, he tightened it up a bit and started blazing away, but soon the release fired prematurely again and sent the arrow into the wall about 1 foot above the bale, ruining the arrow. He proceeded to tighten it up a bit more and everything went fine, but later it misfired again, but he wasn't sure if it was the fault of the release or did he accidentally touch it off when drawing? He came to full draw, pointed the arrow at a safe place on the target, then pulled hard against the wall a couple times and decided that the release was fine and continued shooting. Twenty arrows or so later the release misfired again, only this time it stuck the arrow about 30 feet up in the wall. By now things were not going so well and he was totally embarrassed so the went to lunch and came back later.
> 
> After returning, things went from bad to worse for this poor moron. The release functioned flawlessly for awhile and our moron thought his problem was over until he went down to pull his arrows. He was wearing moccasins and they were slick on the bottom. He grabbed one arrow and gave it a quick jerk to free it from the target, but those slick shoes slipped on the dusty floor and both feet shot straight up in the air and down he went. The problem for this poor idiot was that he didn't have time to let go of the arrow as he fell which resulted in him pulling the entire, very heavy bale, arrows and all, off its mount and it came crashing down from above with five arrows sticking out of the bale like a porcupine. He managed to roll out of the way before being seriously injured, but the weight of the bale crushed all five arrows. The shop manager came running over, helped him up and the two of them put the bale back up and together they picked the pieces of his arrows out of the target. At this point he realized that he only had seven arrows when he walked in in the morning and now they were all ruined due totally to his own stupidity. He could do nothing but pack up his bow and go home. His last words as he walked out the door were, "Well, I had better leave now while you still have a shop left" and away he went.
> 
> ...


Thats too funny - great story and thanks for sharing


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

sublauxation said:


> This happened to my brother twice, one with a set of strings/cables that were only a couple months old. He took a year off from shooting shortly after and opened his case a year later and they'd blown up again. No broadheads involved!


Most bows that destruct in a case is from a broken string. The string breaks at the nocking point due to the constant bending at the nocking point. That eventually breaks strands and the serving hides the broken strands. So it is usually easy to identify a bow that breaks on it's own or if it is a shooter induced breakage.

Plus, it is a sign to how much practice a person does. If a guy comes running into the shop 3 days before season in a state of panic and confusion, you can bet that he just drug out the bow case from under the bed 30 minutes before he came running to the shop. Then they want the shop to drop everything and tend to their bow since season is only 3 days away.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

KMiha said:


> And procreate....


That is the scariest part of it LMAO


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

archeryshack said:


> A very old Bear bow came in today with a zip tie around it with marks. When I asked what it was for...."its my sight"


I have seen nails and matchsticks taped to bows as sight pins.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

archeryshack said:


> A very old Bear bow came in today with a zip tie around it with marks. When I asked what it was for...."its my sight"


This actually works very well for beginning recurve shooters that want to learn their "gap" but have troubles trying to do so right off the bat.


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

Fasteddy21 said:


> I had to wait a few pages to post again because both of my good stories happen to deal with Mathews. I am no hater/fanboy, but I was in the local Mathews dealer, a fairly large dealer, biggest in the state for sales apparently. I watch a buddy get his brand new MR6 set up. 70#'s, 31 inch draw length. The tech suggests GT 5575's. I try to explain to my buddy that .400 spine arrows (without tipping off the tech I am disagreeing with his assessment) are the worst thing he could purchase today. Tech says "man, speed kills." I just walked off. Two years later I finally convince said buddy to buy proper spine arrows after he wouldn't quit *****ing about the loudness of his bow and the lack of accuracy past 20 yards. No telling how many guys they have sent out the door like that.


Got here and got worried, any chance you could fill me in on atleast the town it's in being from MS myself i just simply wish to avoid this shop ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ala_Archer (Nov 1, 2006)

highrisen said:


> Was at Dick's during lunch break one day and the "tech" was talking my ear off. Not to make fun of the little guy but he was so badly crippled, when he walked it was like a boxer bobbin and weaving. He told me about his 400 fps custom recurve and about the time he was laying on a branch 30 ft up in a tree, hunting. Somebody coming by (a stranger on his private hundreds of acres which is land like that is uncommon around here, must be family land if he's working at Dicks) shot a shotgun at him because they thought his fur quiver was an animal. He proceeded to climb down the tree, kick the guys arse, and drag him to the truck and to the police station. Maybe you just have to see the guy to get the humor.
> 
> These stories make me wanna spend more time in the archery sections just to hear them


Now that is hilarious!!!!

Ala Archer


----------



## gtownreb (Aug 7, 2014)

alex.vogel99 said:


> this wasnt in a shop, but i bought my girlfriend a bow cuz she wanted to start hunting with me. i explained how everything worked to her and she seemed like she understood, so after measuring her draw length and setting it all up, it was time to shoot...at 10 yards she was hitting pretty consistently but not great, so i figured she just needed a little more practice and she would get the hang of it. so, we moved back to 20 yards. first shot, perfect. second shot, missed by 3 feet. i had her shoot 2 more sets of 2 arrows and watched what she was doing. everything seemed right but she was extremely inconsistent. so finally i took her bow and shot it even though it was set a solid 5 inches short for me and it shot good groups at 20. at this point i started asking questions. first one: youre using the top pin when looking through the peep sight right? her answer: whats a peep sight? after i showed her she said ohhhhh youre supposed to look through that thing?? now she can outshoot me most of the time.


Mine did the exact same thing, only difference is i had already gone to the bowshop with her to get it looked over (bought it on eBay) and while there got the guy to adjust the peep to fit her. After he asked if she could see through it and she finally said yes it was tied in. 2 days later i happen to mention something cause she can't group and i hear "wait im supposed to look through that? You kept saying sight and that (the 3pin sight) was the only sight i knew about, i didn't know why this was on the string" after explaining to her it works like iron sights on a gun everything clicked in her head immediately. Ha God i love that girl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BARBWIRE (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing is more priceless than being behind the counter and jerking someones chain that u know comes on here.I've told some whoppers!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## davidbowerman (Jan 6, 2014)

totally awesome.


----------



## Securis (Aug 17, 2014)

Not at a proshop, in fact this was one of my friends.

We were shooting 70 meters one day and he walks around the range and the mess hall strapping his bow to his back with a rifle sling. 

But it was his comment that was the killer. He said he saw a video of a guy shooting a target up to 300 Kilometers (roughly 186 miles). I told him that an M16 has an effective range of half a KM and Whether he would like to change his story. He was adamant about it.

He then proceeds to tell us that his cousins first time shooting a traditional bow managed to instinctively shoot 3 cans in succession in less than a couple seconds.

Why you got lie bro


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

A guy behind the counter once told me that his bow was so fast that he took an 80 yard shot at a running deer and still shot in front of it .

Automan


----------



## TylerB (Dec 1, 2015)

One day me and a few of my 3D shooting buddies took our friend to a tournament. Our friend was about half way through the shoot when he started missing. So we got to asking him what he was doing and trying to help him. Turns out he had not been using his peep sight at all. We were surprised because its one of those thing you almost have to look through each time.


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Longlost said:


> Was advised against a camo bow by shop staff because "they are really easy to lose in the woods if you put it down anywhere."
> 
> Oh and more stuff you send the new kid to go get - more sparks for the angle grinder, new bubble for the spirit level, a can of tartan paint. They gotta learn right!


Checkered paint. Sent my wife to Home Depot for a gallon of elbow grease!


----------



## Laplacesdemon (Oct 6, 2009)

SHPoet said:


> "My bow was just sitting in the case and it blew up".


I am probably the subject of one of these stories. It happened to me on a less than one year old PSE Full Throttle that I had stored back in the original box. One of the small round pegs/tabs on the cam (that the cable end loops around) sheared off, releasing that cable. Must have been a metallurgical flaw or weakness in that cam. Luckily the evidence was pretty clear...I know I would've have been skeptical if I hadn't seen it for myself.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Laplacesdemon said:


> I am probably the subject of one of these stories. It happened to me on a less than one year old PSE Full Throttle that I had stored back in the original box. *One of the small round pegs/tabs on the cam (that the cable end loops around) sheared off, *releasing that cable. Must have been a metallurgical flaw or weakness in that cam. Luckily the evidence was pretty clear...I know I would've have been skeptical if I hadn't seen it for myself.


Typical AT response...that happens after a dry fire... sorry, couldn't help it...lol


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

fletched said:


> I have to disagree with you.
> I worked for the state for over 20 years and dealt with state employed engineers.


I deal with them every day of the week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Went into a pro shop and bow expert had just installed a peep for a guy. Guy complained that it was turned sideways and he couldn't see through it. Bow expert told him he planned it that way so as he shot it and the string stretched it would be perfect. The guy looked confused...........................I guess so.............he told me on the way out he was hunting that afternoon. I left with a lot of money in my wallet.

Another shop

Saw a bow set up by a real azzhat I'm a 3-D pro so whatever I say is Holy type and he made one shot through paper and had a two inch right tear and turned around and pronounced "your bow is tuned" and took the money. I left with even more money in my wallet.

Another shop

Took my bow to another pro shop......just to shoot .......this guy knows a thing or two...............he found *FIVE*.............. YES FIVE things the AT ship me your bow pro tuner did wrong.......just from standing next to me in the lane while we were both practicing..............what a waste of time , money and PM's I left with my wallet lighter what one happy meal at McDonald's cost to get all this crap fixed.


Live and learn. Sharia Law is not such a bad idea if you can apply it to bow techs.........just sayin'


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Went into a pro shop and bow expert had just installed a peep for a guy. Guy complained that it was turned sideways and he couldn't see through it. Bow expert told him he planned it that way so as he shot it and the string stretched it would be perfect. The guy looked confused...........................I guess so.............he told me on the way out he was hunting that afternoon. I left with a lot of money in my wallet.
> 
> Another shop
> 
> ...


Speaking of AT supertuners, a few years back I sent one to be "supertuned". He kept the bow four months and when I got it back had the wrong colored strings and after each shot the string would reverberate so badly it ended up on the other side of the cable rod. That's when I learned to do it myself.


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

shootstraight said:


> Speaking of AT supertuners, a few years back I sent one to be "supertuned". He kept the bow four months and when I got it back had the wrong colored strings and after each shot the string would reverberate so badly it ended up on the other side of the cable rod. That's when I learned to do it myself.



Been there done that..............on the other hand I once sent a bow to crackers for strings and tune and the first and second shots after I got it back were a perfect Robin Hood (freaked out Gander Mnt's bow staff!!) and it stayed perfectly tuned for _SIX YEARS_ till I sold it to a guy I felt sorry for. Now I feel sorry for myself.

PS My strings suxed too................I plan to use the stock strings after hunting season. I feel a wiser fool.


----------



## skidge (May 3, 2014)

I was in the shop the other day and heard a guy say Bowtechs don't blow up. Almost spit my coffee out, another guy on the line had to let down.


----------



## jsb85 (Nov 21, 2015)

mdrdlee said:


> I have a story that happened 34 years ago at the PSE Factory ProShop in Tucson, AZ.
> My oldest son was about 4 years old and we, my wife, son and I, were at the pro shop. They had the normal glass counters with archery accessories on display. There was a midget (small person if you are offended) looking at what was in the counter displays. This guy had on a black leather jacket with some chains on it. He had a beard and looked like he didn't take crap from anyone and looked like he was pretty tough. My young son was standing a few feet away and being about the same size, dressed in his cute little orange basketball shorts and matching jersey and cute little tennis shoes, was staring at this man. Finally the little person looked at him, eye to eye, and my innocent little boy said, "You're not so big!" The little person looked at him and I think that he realized that this was a little kid that had never seen anyone like that before, trying to figure things out using his very small set of experiences. The little person just turned back to looking at the displays.
> 
> I was watching this closely and, while I did not know what my son was going to say, I had to laugh inside. It was pretty funny from my perspective and I hope that the other guy just laughed it off.


What does this have to do with a pse bow


----------



## d_rek (Nov 26, 2013)

You guys send your bows to 'supertuners' on AT to tune them? Suckers born every day I suppose.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

d_rek said:


> You guys send your bows to 'supertuners' on AT to tune them? Suckers born every day I suppose.


Hey, I'm a supertuner. I've got a press made out of 2x4s a drawboard made out of chicken wire and every bow I send out has been tested to ensure a dry fire doesn't blow the bow up (I'm not liable for any damage). Just a little fun for the morning but I'm sure there are good tuners on this board and then there's the rest, as with anything. I'll still take mine to a good shop though.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## zack0072 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bump.... Keep them coming

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Back in the early days of Elite Archery I went to a local shop and ordered a z28. They had one on the shelf but it had seen a lot of "use" as a demo and I wanted a new in box bow. 

I asked the shop owner to order the bow. You ever have something custom ordered and you just "know" it ain't gonna get ordered?

He tells me it'll be about a week. I call two weeks later and ask for a status. He tells me no bow yet but soon. 

Later that day his wife calls me and tells me my bow is in. Excited I drive over after work. I was in a hurry so I grabbed the bow and drove home. 

When I got home and opened the box I could tell 100% it was the demo bow they had on the rack. Even had the d-loop still on it. I was furious. 

Drove back the next day, took the bow in and put it on the counter. Looked at the owner and said "you sold me a used bow. You lied and tried to pass your demo off as a new bow. I want a full refund!"

Dude didn't even look at me. Walked over, took the cash out the drawer and put it on the counter. Didn't say a thing. Not a sorry or an excuse. 

Walked out and never been back.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Back in the early days of Elite Archery I went to a local shop and ordered a z28. They had one on the shelf but it had seen a lot of "use" as a demo and I wanted a new in box bow. 

I asked the shop owner to order the bow. You ever have something custom ordered and you just "know" it ain't gonna get ordered?

He tells me it'll be about a week. I call two weeks later and ask for a status. He tells me no bow yet but soon. 

Later that day his wife calls me and tells me my bow is in. Excited I drive over after work. I was in a hurry so I grabbed the bow and drove home. 

When I got home and opened the box I could tell 100% it was the demo bow they had on the rack. Even had the d-loop still on it. I was furious. 

Drove back the next day, took the bow in and put it on the counter. Looked at the owner and said "you sold me a used bow. You lied and tried to pass your demo off as a new bow. I want a full refund!"

Dude didn't even look at me. Walked over, took the cash out the drawer and put it on the counter. Didn't say a thing. Not a sorry or an excuse. 

Walked out and never been back.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I had a guy tell me he could shoot 5 arrows into a 5" group at 100 yards. I told him I'd give him $100 every time he did if he would give me $100 every time he didn't. He never would take the bet.


----------



## dstets (May 5, 2015)

Wasn't a customer issue but the "tech" working. When I went to order my Halon I had shot it and a Hoyt Defiant side by side. The tech says he better back the poundage off for me when I told him more than once I have shot 70# the last 6-7 years and I want to shoot the bow the poundage I would keep it at. The tech lets off three turns each limb bolt. The bow now feels sloppy and the cable driven rest was not getting pulled down and was louder than heck. After two shots I said it needs to be cranked back up to where it was.. This dude grabs a wrench and starts lossening them more! My first thought was it coming undone and taking the dudes teeth out... I quickly said to TIGHTEN them not loosen... Anyway that was the end of shooting the Hoyt... I shoot the Halon a few more times and he goes "Yeah I don't have a bow yet but I am going to buy this Halon soon.. When he drew back I could see him being the kind of guy to let the bow go and not the string. Somehow he sent a few arrows downrange though.. After I was set on the Halon he kept going on and on how Mathews is for me I don't need any other bow.. Needless to say I called the next day and talked to the archery manager to order who I have dealt with and knows his stuff to order my Halon. Thankfully, that guy no longer works in the archery department.. This was at a Scheels. Another reason I can't wait to be back home and go to a small shop.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

206Moose said:


> I had a guy tell me he could shoot 5 arrows into a 5" group at 100 yards. I told him I'd give him $100 every time he did if he would give me $100 every time he didn't. He never would take the bet.


LOL!

I'm that guy, now tell the whole story, and while you're at it, tell the story of why you changed your user name. 

I said I could put 5 arrows into a five inch group at 100yds. You called me out on it so I posted a video of me actually doing it. Then you couldn't get over it after sticking your foot in your mouth and me showing you up. 

As far as your bet went, finish that story off too. First off you said you were coming up here bear hunting this spring so I said I would meet up with you once you got here, then you said you didn't have your trip booked yet!

As far as crazy things I've heard goes, I had a guy who never shot a bow before tell me he went out and bought a bow on a Friday, then went out hunting on the weekend and shot a doe at 200yds with it. Talk about natural talent.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7thgenmt (Sep 13, 2013)

Did pse give you any flak when you told them it blew up sitting in the box?


----------



## redwings423 (May 28, 2015)

206Moose said:


> I had a guy tell me he could shoot 5 arrows into a 5" group at 100 yards. I told him I'd give him $100 every time he did if he would give me $100 every time he didn't. He never would take the bet.





173BC said:


> LOL!
> 
> I'm that guy, now tell the whole story, and while you're at it, tell the story of why you changed your user name.


Wow must have been bad to warrant a name change, do tell.


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

redwings423 said:


> Wow must have been bad to warrant a name change, do tell.


He was doing the exact same thing with another member, with the same results only there was a lot more members expressing their feelings about it. Just look up "History with a 200" buck", then he started another thread about it that got deleted. I have to hand it to him, even when he's proven wrong he's willing to fight to the end!


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

A "tech" at a store dropped my bow out of the press. Never went back.


----------



## KMiha (Jan 8, 2015)

173BC said:


> He was doing the exact same thing with another member, with the same results only there was a lot more members expressing their feelings about it. Just look up "History with a 200" buck", then he started another thread about it that got deleted. I have to hand it to him, even when he's proven wrong he's willing to fight to the end!


206moose and the other guy are the same person? Lol.


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

Had a guy come talk to me about dropping his draw weight down, he said he didn't need to shoot 200lb anymore since he doesn't have the eyes to shoot deer at 300 yards anymore. So he wanted me to drop it down to 50lb. He never actually brought the bow in...


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Can you guys check my psi on my bow? ...sir, your top limb is under inflated


----------



## Bowtech1001 (Feb 4, 2016)

Anyone know where I can can get some broadhead wraps? LOL!!

Sent from my NX008HD8G using Tapatalk


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

You got any super glue? My arrow is cracked in the middle. The rest of the arrow looks fine


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was in the shop one day and this family came in with their young son (likely only 6 years old). His mom was trying to get the shop owner to fix his bow because her son could shoot bulls eyes at 20 yards all day long, but the bow didn't work at 10 yards and her son would miss the target by 2 feet. 

It was kind of funny trying to hear the shop owner explain to her that it likely wasn't the bow causing her son to miss the target at 10 yards if he was hitting it at 20.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice. Low power compound with a rainbow tragectory?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

So this guy comes in with half a dozen arrows he bought from a big box store. They were full length and had the screw in points glued in and wrapped with electrical tape. He didn't have a target so he just shot them into the dirt. He wanted to know what the inserts were for and how to keep the points from falling out. You can't make this stuff up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

joe p. said:


> View attachment 4131682
> 
> 
> so this guy comes in with half a dozen arrows he bought from a big box store. They were full length and had the screw in points glued in and wrapped with electrical tape. He didn't have a target so he just shot them into the dirt. He wanted to know what the inserts were for and how to keep the points from falling out. You can't make this stuff up!
> ...


omg


----------



## colersu22 (Jan 9, 2016)

Not at a shop but on a jobsite, taper tells me he has a laser pointer on his bow so he can hunt at night....next sentence was he has a felony so he cant own a gun anymore. Real winner.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

colersu22 said:


> Not at a shop but on a jobsite, taper tells me he has a laser pointer on his bow so he can hunt at night....next sentence was he has a felony so he cant own a gun anymore. Real winner.


Actually I have personally seen it done, most places it is illegal to have a sight that projects day or night. I have also had customers the hunt with a bow because the have a felony record and can't buy a gun. The last part is not all that uncommon.


----------



## colersu22 (Jan 9, 2016)

Dale_B1 said:


> Actually I have personally seen it done, most places it is illegal to have a sight that projects day or night. I have also had customers the hunt with a bow because the have a felony record and can't buy a gun. The last part is not all that uncommon.


Sorry I typed it wrong, he had the laser pointer instead of a sight on his bow. Like you said it is illegal in Wa to hunt deer at night and we cant have anything electronic attached to our bow besides lighted nocks which changed 2 years ago.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

colersu22 said:


> Sorry I typed it wrong, he had the laser pointer instead of a sight on his bow. Like you said it is illegal in Wa to hunt deer at night and we cant have anything electronic attached to our bow besides lighted nocks which changed 2 years ago.


I understood what you said about a laser, I have seen it done. I'm not condoning it, but I have seen it done.
I do disagree with some states not allowing lighted pins. There is NO advantage like some people think except to pick up the sight pin better which makes it better to achieve your target point. That has nothing to do with night hunting.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Dale_B1 said:


> Actually I have personally seen it done, most places it is illegal to have a sight that projects day or night. I have also had customers the hunt with a bow because the have a felony record and can't buy a gun. The last part is not all that uncommon.


That explains the scamming scumbags in the classifieds.


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

When I was in New York there were plenty of archery hunters and some of them that was their only choice because of one dumb thing they did when they were young and dumb.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

skynight said:


> That explains the scamming scumbags in the classifieds.


?????


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I was the joke of a pro shop once when my friend had a couple old compounds in his attic. We decided to go down to the archery range and try them out. We shot a couple shots and we were both terrible. shooting fingers and having never shot before.
He pulls back his bow and the limbs snap in half (these were wooden riser and limb compound bows in an attic for 10 years probably)
I can't stop laughing as well as other customers and the shop owner. So then I decide to shoot another arrow and the riser snaps in half


----------



## Art Damage (Oct 21, 2015)

Joe P. said:


> So this guy comes in with half a dozen arrows he bought from a big box store. They were full length and had the screw in points glued in and wrapped with electrical tape. He didn't have a target so he just shot them into the dirt. He wanted to know what the inserts were for and how to keep the points from falling out. You can't make this stuff up!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that's a doozy! Wow.


----------



## samratliff71 (Feb 22, 2016)

I know this may seem far fetched, 
A few years ago I worked at BPS in the archery dept. Having been around archery and bowhunting since I was 13, I've seen a lot of crazy stuff. But one day this guy walks in with bow case in hand. He precedes to tell me how he cannot get his bow tuned right. When he opened the case and pulled it out, I almost choked. He had the rest mounted on the shelf side and the sight was mounted reverse. The sights were dang near the string. The rest set off the shelf almost 2" . Not wanting to embarrass the guy. We went to the range and I switched it over to the correct layout. I thought the guy was literally gonna cry. He left with a bow that shot a liiiittle different than the one he walked in with. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TAIL~~CHASER (Dec 14, 2015)

Joe P. said:


> View attachment 4131682
> 
> 
> So this guy comes in with half a dozen arrows he bought from a big box store. They were full length and had the screw in points glued in and wrapped with electrical tape. He didn't have a target so he just shot them into the dirt. He wanted to know what the inserts were for and how to keep the points from falling out. You can't make this stuff up!
> ...


This has got to be the craziest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

Hidden Danger said:


> Dropped a bow off on a Monday because my peep wasn't opening. It had a fairly new string on it that I paid them 120.00 for installed. I guess it had settled a little and needed to be twisted up. Told the tech that I would be by on Friday to pic it up.
> When I get there he is real anxious for me to check out his brand new Mr8. While I was looking at it he proceeds to the back to shoot my bow and run through the chrono. As soon as he shoots it I know something is wrong just by the sound. He shoots it again and still it sounds horrible. I hear him say that my string is cut. I said excuse me and he repeats that my string is cut. By that time he has my bow in the ez press which he didn't even bother to adjust the fingers for the limb dampeners. He had the riser and limbs all twisted up. That's when I noticed the chunk missing from the new 29 inch cam that I had bought a few months earlier. I almost lost it. This fool was trying to act like that's the first he knew of it. He was the only tech that worked there.
> 
> Long story short. He said Mathews was going to warranty the cam and Nathan Brooks was sending me a new string and cable and that it would be ready in about 2 weeks.
> ...



I was hoping for some funny stories, not Horror stories! This is scary!


----------



## onebigdude (Dec 13, 2012)

Just the other day, as I was ordering a new bow, the bow tech showed me his target rig. The bow was in pieces with one of the cams just bent to crap. Started talking about how it happened and said it may have been from adding too many twists while tuning the other day, but he wasn't exactly sure what happened, but it was the first time the shop let him use the bow press. Next thing he said was that he would have my new bow all set-up and ready to go when I came to get it. I stopped him right there and said leave everything sealed and in the package until I get there. DO NOT OPEN ANYTHING BEFORE I COME IN, NOT EVEN TO MAKE SURE THEY SENT THE RIGHT BOW. Not exactly the best sales pitch. Not a chance I accept the bow if the box is open when I get there. I'm gonna have to get in touch with the owner Monday and reiterate that nothing is to be opened by anyone other than me. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

Had a guy come in with his cables "waxed" with JB Weld. What a mess!


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

fatboy111 said:


> Had a guy come in with his cables "waxed" with JB Weld. What a mess!


[emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]WHY?[emoji849][emoji849][emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

parkerbows said:


> I was the joke of a pro shop once when my friend had a couple old compounds in his attic. We decided to go down to the archery range and try them out. We shot a couple shots and we were both terrible. shooting fingers and having never shot before.
> He pulls back his bow and the limbs snap in half (these were wooden riser and limb compound bows in an attic for 10 years probably)
> I can't stop laughing as well as other customers and the shop owner. So then I decide to shoot another arrow and the riser snaps in half


I literally laughed out loud picturing this is my head LOL!


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

A guy I work with claimed his z7 came with a g5 sight dialed in out to 50 yards from the factory......he shoots a crossbow now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyone ever see someone repeatedly dry fire a bow because they just didn't know any better at the range?


----------



## buck thwacker (Aug 29, 2014)

Witnessed a teenager and father combo inside Gander Mountain dry fire a brand new crossbow at a decoy buck setup in the store... Yes Daddy had to buy son a "new" crossbow.. 
Worst part is the kid may have known more about the crossbow than dad...


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Kid came in today with his parents and said his bow was making a loud noise...pulled it back and dry fired it 3 feet in front of me


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

buck thwacker said:


> Witnessed a teenager and father combo inside Gander Mountain dry fire a brand new crossbow at a decoy buck setup in the store... Yes Daddy had to buy son a "new" crossbow..
> Worst part is the kid may have known more about the crossbow than dad...


Boy that had to be a real trick as the majority of crossbows have an anti dry fire device built into them.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

dale_b1 said:


> boy that had to be a real trick as the majority of crossbows have an anti dry fire device built into them.


remember dale the early (b brand of crossbows) how many strings and cables we changed because of this.


----------



## WTM (Jan 24, 2013)

Dale_B1 said:


> Boy that had to be a real trick as the majority of crossbows have an anti dry fire device built into them.


Excalibur's do not have anti-fire.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

uphunter said:


> remember dale the early (b brand of crossbows) how many strings and cables we changed because of this.


LOL sure do.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

WTM said:


> Excalibur's do not have anti-fire.


True. That as why I said most. The person that mentioned it didn't what brand it was.


----------



## Rip-N-Pray (Dec 3, 2013)

WTM said:


> Excalibur's do not have anti-fire.


Not true some Excalibur's do have an anti-dry fire they call it the guardian
Anti-dry fire unit


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

I got a good one, a guy brings in a Barnett crossbow that was obviously dry fired. All 4 limbs cracked, bent axles and no string. The guy tells me he was practicing cocking it and pointed at the wall without an arrow because he was in his living room to release the string. He insisted it wasn't dry fired because he used the rail lube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studogg99 (May 27, 2011)

Anschutz said:


> Lazarus said:
> 
> 
> > Walked by the archery counter the other day at a big box store and asked the kid behind the counter if they had any cam lean. He looked at me all puzzled and said he didn't know, he says "what is it?" I said I'm sorry I'm kind of in a hurry and I told him to ask his manager because I'd be really interested in some. Came back later and asked what he found out......he smiled all sheepish and said; "thanks a lot man."
> ...



We got a kid at work to look for a box of sail boat fuel...45 minutes later came back empty handed. Needless to say the boss (his) was pi$$ed off...


----------



## eagle#eyes (Jul 16, 2015)

My friend bought a new left handed bow. Went and shot it on his own and said he kept having trouble with the sight wobbling and not tightening like he thought it should. I told him to take it back to the shop and when they looked at it, the shop and installed his left handed bow, with a sight for a right handed person. Probably not going back there


----------



## Anschutz (Jul 13, 2009)

eagle#eyes said:


> My friend bought a new left handed bow. Went and shot it on his own and said he kept having trouble with the sight wobbling and not tightening like he thought it should. I told him to take it back to the shop and when they looked at it, the shop and installed his left handed bow, with a sight for a right handed person. Probably not going back there


Can't most sights be configured for a lefty? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## noxninja (Jan 21, 2016)

Some guy called the shop wanting to know if they would paper tune his fishing bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowman5000 (Aug 7, 2016)

I was hunting at a WMA in Louisiana. After the hunt I placed my bow against the tire of my truck. A game warden pulls up and checks me. We start talking about a big deer that he has been seeing in that area. Wel I forget my bow is on my tire and I get in truck and run it over. It blows to pieces. 
I still had a couple days left to hunt so I drove to a local bow shop. I bought the exact same bow, had them set it at the same pounds. I took everything off my blown up bow and put it on my new bow. It didn't have to make a single adjustment. It was already sighted in. I went back in the woods that evening and killed my first ever deer with my bow. I went back to the archery shop and gave the tech a 100.00 tip and a deer quarter


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

bowman

Story started out really bad, but turned out pretty AWESOME!

I messed up a trail cam by running it over!


----------



## Rocco357 (Aug 11, 2014)

TAIL~~CHASER said:


> This has got to be the craziest thing I've ever seen.


I just about died from laughing at that post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Well*

Yesterday I asked for a 5/16ths peep. kid said I have this one it a 1/4 inch its bigger..........I'm like no that's 4/16s


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

I was at a pro shop years ago, and a guy was getting into bowhunting (buying a beginner setup and all the goodies). He asked the shop owner and a few other guys waiting in line to check out what the average shot distance was. Most of us said somewhere between 15 and 20 yards. The shop owner says, "I smoke in the tree, so I keep it interesting. Most of my shots are 40-60 yards." At first I thought he was kidding but he was dead serious. I left that day and never returned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep there are a lot of stupid people out there. now You know why there is a electorate college. When I was new to archery I read and listened first. They must have never got the eyes and ears open, mouth shut lesson from parents.


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

I was at the end of the line at the counter of our local shop one day waiting to buy some D-loop cord when this customer walks up to me and asks me about some arrows. I get confused for an employee sometimes, but I am happy to help out when I can. So, he said his buddy told him he needs a heavier splined arrow shaft and what would I recommend? So, I asked him if he was using it for a driveshaft or something; he just looked at me like I had two heads. I explained that arrows have a SPINE rating not a SPLINE rating; and he asked me if I was sure about that! His buddy said it was spline; we eventually got him squared away. 

I was shooting next to a guy at the range one day and noticed he was shooting aluminum arrows. I asked him why. He said that his buddy has a CSS Swamp Thing bow that shoots so hard and fast the carbon arrows explode when he hits the target and he didn't want that to happen with his arrows. 

One guy was browsing the bows at the shop and every now and then he would grab a bow off the rack and try to pull it back. I told him if he wanted to shoot one he could get the tech to set one up for him to try out. He said no thanks, these are all too heavy, I can't even pull them back! After I showed him the cam lock he was more than happy to shoot a few. 

Had a lady come in one day, about 6 years ago, flipped her credit card onto the counter and said, "I want to outshoot my husband!" I don't remember how much she spent but she bought a new Hoyt, single pin sight, release arrows, quiver, stabs, joined the range and paid for lessons; the whole nine yards. Afterwards I would see her at the local 3D shoots, I asked her one day where her husband was and she said he stopped shooting when she got better than him! 

Last one...

A guy walks up the line at the shop range, loads an arrow and shoots; arrow hits the target and sounds like a gun shot and the arrow doesn't stick! He seems fine, but his next arrow makes the same load noise and also ends up on the ground. So I watch him, he is using bludgeon tips for target practice! He said he had never tried them and wanted to see how they would work out of his bow! Just about gave us all heart attacks!


----------



## Asashooter1 (Oct 12, 2015)

A buddy of mine had this happen at his shop. He said he had a new bow come in and a regular customer of his came in and ask to see it. He looks it over draws it back holds it a few seconds then it slips off his grip hand and comes back at him with the cable rod hitting him in the head. I ask what happened to the guy. My buddy said the guy handed him back the bow never said a word and walked out never to return back to the shop.


----------



## Rocco357 (Aug 11, 2014)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocco357 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hidden Danger said:


> Dropped a bow off on a Monday because my peep wasn't opening. It had a fairly new string on it that I paid them 120.00 for installed. I guess it had settled a little and needed to be twisted up. Told the tech that I would be by on Friday to pic it up.
> When I get there he is real anxious for me to check out his brand new Mr8. While I was looking at it he proceeds to the back to shoot my bow and run through the chrono. As soon as he shoots it I know something is wrong just by the sound. He shoots it again and still it sounds horrible. I hear him say that my string is cut. I said excuse me and he repeats that my string is cut. By that time he has my bow in the ez press which he didn't even bother to adjust the fingers for the limb dampeners. He had the riser and limbs all twisted up. That's when I noticed the chunk missing from the new 29 inch cam that I had bought a few months earlier. I almost lost it. This fool was trying to act like that's the first he knew of it. He was the only tech that worked there.
> 
> Long story short. He said Mathews was going to warranty the cam and Nathan Brooks was sending me a new string and cable and that it would be ready in about 2 weeks.
> ...


Hey man, I remember bows r us in lucedale, but I was to young to care about archery. What shop do you use now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wallaby (Mar 22, 2014)

lucky buck said:


> I was in a shop in Star Valley Ranch, Wyoming shooting on their 3d range with another customer and his kids. They were just tagging along due to their very young ages. The owner was showing this gentleman's wife a bow while he was on the 3d range. After a while his wife comes up in a hurried manner and says we're leaving now. He wants to know what the problem is and she shows him her hand. She had a paper towel from the shop on the back of her hand. Somehow under the shop owners supervision she had put an arrow into the back of her hand. It was however, a borderline call on whether or not to go to the ER. She told him that she had asked if there was a bathroom she could wash her hand with and the shop owner said that the only bathroom was in the house and they didn't allow anyone in there. Really, a woman under your supervision puts an arrow into the back of her hand and you tell her she can't clean the wound? Same shop, very next visit. I'm there wanting to get an elk call and some arrows. The owner wasn't there but his wife was there along with another gentleman who I assumed knew what he was doing. She wanted to know if I needed any help and I told her I was looking for an elk call. She starts to tell me about them and then goes and gers her husbands from behind the counter. As she is putting it in her mouth I point out that she has it in backwards. She looks down at it and then at me as though she will kill me if I dare question her expertise again. Puts it in her mouth backwards anyway and then tells me how to move the air over the reeds. I ask her if the reeds are pointed toward the back of her throat or at her teeth. She tell me the reeds are pointing towards the back. I ask her to make some elk sounds and the more she blew the bigger the smirk on my face got. She walks away and I go over to the other gentleman working there and say that I need some arrows. We get some picked out and he walks over to the arrow saw to cut them. I ask him how he knows what length to cut them. His response was that since I hadn't brought my bow in he was just going to cut them what he felt like would be a little long. I told him why don't we just use the arrow flopping around in my back pocket. Well I still don't know if that is going to be long enough when you get home. Last time I went there.


So I'm into this thread thus far and anyone can start up an Archery Store!


----------



## wallaby (Mar 22, 2014)

cornfedkiller said:


> I used to shoot at a shop near college, and several times I have shot with a guy who was the self proclaimed world record holder for most robin hoods. He knew exactly how many he had (it was in the 300s if I remember correctly), and knew the dates of his first robin hood and the longest time he had gone between robin hoods, down to the month and day. He was kinda one of those "God's gift to archery" type of guys, so I thought to myself "this should be interesting.."
> 
> I was on the range shooting a 5-spot, and he goes down and hangs a 1-spot target up on the target and grabs about 25 arrows out of his case. He then proceeds to shoot all 25 arrows at the same spot, and had what I would considered a not-so-great group. After he shot all those arrows, he went down and pulled out the 5-6 furthest outlying arrows in the group, then went back to the line and shot those arrows again. He continued to do this round after round, always pulling out the furthest outliers, so his group was slowly shrinking. After a while, he finally got himself that robin hood he was after, and proud as could be, he put his bow back in the case and went home. He came back in a week or two later and did the same thing..


Wow, that's a good one, not necessarily funky, sort of like my Asian mate that swears by two gloves on the driving range. Maybe some thought processes are given.


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've read some good stories today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## falconsgolie29 (Feb 9, 2011)

i had a guy come in asking for aluminum and aluminum arrows only. After talking with him he tells me his bow is so powerful that carbon arrows break when he shoots. I asked o see what arrows he was shooting and he hands me a graphite kids arrow with a tip glued on. After telling him him this he decided to give carbon arrows one more try and bought half a dozen arrows. Haven't seen him since.


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Let's bring it back to the top for fun,,,


----------

